# Tokyo - Never Enough



## Momo1435 (Oct 3, 2005)

You can never get enough of Tokyo.

I took these pictures during my trip in May and June this year. I start with something different then the usual tourist spots in Tokyo


1. Oji, Kita-ku


IMG_7261 by Momo1435, on Flickr

2.

IMG_7267 by Momo1435, on Flickr

3.

IMG_7292 by Momo1435, on Flickr

4.

IMG_7298 by Momo1435, on Flickr


5. The Toden Arakawa Tramline, 1 of 2 tramslines within Tokyo. 


IMG_7320 by Momo1435, on Flickr

6.

IMG_7343 by Momo1435, on Flickr


----------



## Momo1435 (Oct 3, 2005)

7. Asukayama park, accesible with this small funicular railway from Oji Station.


IMG_7429 by Momo1435, on Flickr

8.

IMG_7447 by Momo1435, on Flickr

9.

IMG_7535 by Momo1435, on Flickr

10.

IMG_7579 by Momo1435, on Flickr

11.

IMG_7651 by Momo1435, on Flickr


----------



## Momo1435 (Oct 3, 2005)

12.

IMG_7582 by Momo1435, on Flickr

13.

IMG_7642 by Momo1435, on Flickr

14.

IMG_7648 by Momo1435, on Flickr

15.

IMG_7658 by Momo1435, on Flickr

16.

IMG_7663 by Momo1435, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, very nice photos from Tokyo :cheers:


----------



## El_Greco (Apr 1, 2005)

Looks really cool!


----------



## Momo1435 (Oct 3, 2005)

17. View from the Kita-ku city hall in Oji. 


IMG_7665 by Momo1435, on Flickr

18.

IMG_7671 by Momo1435, on Flickr

19. hinkansen E7 Series on it's way to Nagano & Kanazawa.


IMG_7710 by Momo1435, on Flickr

20.

IMG_7738 by Momo1435, on Flickr


----------



## Momo1435 (Oct 3, 2005)

21.

IMG_7743 by Momo1435, on Flickr

22.

IMG_7746 by Momo1435, on Flickr

23.

IMG_7777 by Momo1435, on Flickr

24.

IMG_7781 by Momo1435, on Flickr


----------



## Momo1435 (Oct 3, 2005)

25.

IMG_7789 by Momo1435, on Flickr

26.

IMG_7791 by Momo1435, on Flickr

27.

IMG_7839 by Momo1435, on Flickr

28.

IMG_7861 by Momo1435, on Flickr

29.

IMG_7865 by Momo1435, on Flickr


----------



## El_Greco (Apr 1, 2005)

Yep, never enough of Tokyo. Cool!


----------



## ChanoCallejero7 (Aug 14, 2007)

Thanks for the pics ! Love them


----------



## Momo1435 (Oct 3, 2005)

30. Along the route of the Toden Arakawa Tramline towards Ikebukuro. 


IMG_7878 by Momo1435, on Flickr

31.

IMG_7913 by Momo1435, on Flickr

32.

IMG_7924 by Momo1435, on Flickr

33.

IMG_7928 by Momo1435, on Flickr

34.

IMG_7940 by Momo1435, on Flickr


----------



## Momo1435 (Oct 3, 2005)

35.

IMG_7957 by Momo1435, on Flickr

36.

IMG_7961 by Momo1435, on Flickr

37.

IMG_7971 by Momo1435, on Flickr

38.

IMG_8008 by Momo1435, on Flickr

39.

IMG_8019 by Momo1435, on Flickr


----------



## Momo1435 (Oct 3, 2005)

40.

IMG_8027 by Momo1435, on Flickr

41.

IMG_8069 by Momo1435, on Flickr

42.

IMG_8093 by Momo1435, on Flickr

43.

IMG_8100 by Momo1435, on Flickr


----------



## Momo1435 (Oct 3, 2005)

44.

IMG_8105 by Momo1435, on Flickr

45.

IMG_8116 by Momo1435, on Flickr

46. Otsuka


IMG_8142 by Momo1435, on Flickr

47.

IMG_8146 by Momo1435, on Flickr

48.

IMG_8172 by Momo1435, on Flickr

49.

IMG_8184 by Momo1435, on Flickr


----------



## Momo1435 (Oct 3, 2005)

50.

IMG_8230 by Momo1435, on Flickr

51. Ikebukuro


IMG_8283 by Momo1435, on Flickr


52. The Sunshine City complex


IMG_8293 by Momo1435, on Flickr

53.

IMG_8303 by Momo1435, on Flickr

54. 

IMG_8306 by Momo1435, on Flickr


----------



## Benonie (Dec 21, 2005)

Excellent pictures and thread!


----------



## Momo1435 (Oct 3, 2005)

55. Toshima-ku ward office building in Ikebukuro. This new building was opened earlier this year and is the 1st government office in Japan which is integrated with a residential tower. 


IMG_8319 by Momo1435, on Flickr


56. The facade of the office part of the building vertical public park


IMG_8345 by Momo1435, on Flickr


57. View towards Shinjuku.


IMG_8351 by Momo1435, on Flickr

58.

IMG_8359 by Momo1435, on Flickr


----------



## Momo1435 (Oct 3, 2005)

59. Sunshine 60 Tower


IMG_8372 by Momo1435, on Flickr

60.

IMG_8376 by Momo1435, on Flickr

61.

IMG_8388 by Momo1435, on Flickr


62.

IMG_8395 by Momo1435, on Flickr


----------



## Momo1435 (Oct 3, 2005)

edit -double-


----------



## Nightsky (Sep 16, 2002)

Great shots! You never get enough of Tokyo pics. May and June seems to be a good time to visit!


----------



## MelboyPete (Nov 15, 2005)

Visited Tokyo & other cities in Japan for the first time July this year and fell in love with this beautiful country. Can't wait to visit again. One of my favourite of countries I've visited so far.


----------



## szpinak (Nov 22, 2015)

Tokyo looks so surreal :cheers:


----------



## Momo1435 (Oct 3, 2005)

63. To end this 1st part with the tramride/walk towards Ikebukuro some shots from this busy subcenter of Tokyo. 


IMG_8459 by Momo1435, on Flickr

64.

IMG_8463 by Momo1435, on Flickr

65.

IMG_8468 by Momo1435, on Flickr

66.

IMG_8474 by Momo1435, on Flickr

67.

IMG_8482 by Momo1435, on Flickr


----------



## Momo1435 (Oct 3, 2005)

68. The former Toshima-ku offices, this will be redeveloped into a large entertainment complex (concert hall + cinema complex) topped off with 147m tall office tower. (info). 


IMG_8494 by Momo1435, on Flickr

69.

IMG_8499 by Momo1435, on Flickr

70.

IMG_8500 by Momo1435, on Flickr

71.

IMG_8505 by Momo1435, on Flickr


Much more to come...


----------



## Momo1435 (Oct 3, 2005)

This year a new railway line opened in the hart of Tokyo, the JR Ueno-Tokyo Line runs from Ueno Station to Tokyo Station. As there's no space in the city there are only 2 ways to construct a new line. Either go underground, or go above on a viaduct over the city. Here the 2nd option was chosen as the new line was built on top of the main railway artery through the city. The new line runs on top of the Yamanote Ring line, the Keihin-Tohoku inner city Line and the Tohoku Shinkansen. It connects the suburban lines from the eastern suburbs that used to terminate in Ueno Station and the suburban lines from the western suburbs (including Yokohama) that used to terminate in Tokyo Station. With the new line commuters don't have to change trains as often as they used to do, relieving the pressure on the very busy inner city railway lines and the metro system. 

As it runs above ground it also created an opportunity to climb the stairs of the buildings along this railway corridor and take pictures of the trains running above the city through the Kanda neighborhood. 


72.

IMG_1501 by Momo1435, on Flickr

73.

IMG_1521 by Momo1435, on Flickr

74.

IMG_1558 by Momo1435, on Flickr

75.

IMG_1693 by Momo1435, on Flickr

76.

IMG_1702 by Momo1435, on Flickr


----------



## Momo1435 (Oct 3, 2005)

77.

IMG_1728 by Momo1435, on Flickr


78. This is how the city looks like directly next to the railway viaducts. 


IMG_1734 by Momo1435, on Flickr

79.

IMG_1745 by Momo1435, on Flickr

80.

IMG_1752 by Momo1435, on Flickr

81. Looking towards the Otemachi and Marunouchi skyscrapers around Tokyo station.


IMG_1766 by Momo1435, on Flickr


----------



## Momo1435 (Oct 3, 2005)

82. Underneath the viaducts


IMG_1787 by Momo1435, on Flickr

83.

IMG_1789 by Momo1435, on Flickr

84.

IMG_1867 by Momo1435, on Flickr

85.

IMG_1871 by Momo1435, on Flickr


----------



## Momo1435 (Oct 3, 2005)

86.

IMG_1901 by Momo1435, on Flickr


87. Akihabara Station looks a bit like a garden shed from above.


IMG_1930 by Momo1435, on Flickr


88.

IMG_1956 by Momo1435, on Flickr

89.

IMG_2022 by Momo1435, on Flickr


90. The Shuto Expressway looking towards Ueno, shot from the top floor of the Shosen Book Tower in Akihabara.


IMG_2039 by Momo1435, on Flickr


----------



## Momo1435 (Oct 3, 2005)

While I was in the neighborhood some Akihabara shots. 

91.

IMG_2047 by Momo1435, on Flickr

92.

IMG_2050 by Momo1435, on Flickr

93.

IMG_2066 by Momo1435, on Flickr

94.

IMG_2075 by Momo1435, on Flickr

95.

IMG_2082 by Momo1435, on Flickr


----------



## beanhead4529 (Aug 11, 2007)

Awesome photos! I can't wait to visit Tokyo again!


----------



## Momo1435 (Oct 3, 2005)

Shinjuku Gyoen

96.

IMG_2134 by Momo1435, on Flickr

97.

IMG_2123 by Momo1435, on Flickr

98.

IMG_2149 by Momo1435, on Flickr

99.

IMG_2183 by Momo1435, on Flickr

100.

IMG_2231 by Momo1435, on Flickr

101.

IMG_2242 by Momo1435, on Flickr


----------



## Momo1435 (Oct 3, 2005)

102.

IMG_2304 by Momo1435, on Flickr

103.

IMG_2401 by Momo1435, on Flickr

104.

IMG_2459 by Momo1435, on Flickr

105.

IMG_2505 by Momo1435, on Flickr

106.

IMG_2515 by Momo1435, on Flickr

107.

IMG_2550 by Momo1435, on Flickr


----------



## inno4321 (Dec 10, 2007)

MelboyPete said:


> Visited Tokyo & other cities in Japan for the first time July this year and fell in love with this beautiful country. Can't wait to visit again. One of my favourite of countries I've visited so far.


right 
Japan cities elegance n well arranged.
It standard of modern city.


----------



## Momo1435 (Oct 3, 2005)

Walking towards Harajuku.

108.

IMG_2579 by Momo1435, on Flickr

109.

IMG_2593 by Momo1435, on Flickr

110.

IMG_2598 by Momo1435, on Flickr

111.

IMG_2615 by Momo1435, on Flickr

112.

IMG_2627 by Momo1435, on Flickr


----------



## Momo1435 (Oct 3, 2005)

113.

IMG_2650 by Momo1435, on Flickr

114.

IMG_2656 by Momo1435, on Flickr

115.

IMG_2681 by Momo1435, on Flickr

116.

IMG_2686 by Momo1435, on Flickr


----------



## Momo1435 (Oct 3, 2005)

117.

IMG_2687 by Momo1435, on Flickr

118.

IMG_2701 by Momo1435, on Flickr

119.

IMG_2729 by Momo1435, on Flickr

120.

IMG_2733 by Momo1435, on Flickr

121.

IMG_2739 by Momo1435, on Flickr


----------



## Momo1435 (Oct 3, 2005)

122.

IMG_2746 by Momo1435, on Flickr

123.

IMG_2765 by Momo1435, on Flickr

124.

IMG_2772 by Momo1435, on Flickr

125.

IMG_2774 by Momo1435, on Flickr

126. 

IMG_2794 by Momo1435, on Flickr


----------



## Nightsky (Sep 16, 2002)

Incredible updates! It's a dream to go to Tokyo and experience such good weather, that makes the shots amazing.


----------



## Momo1435 (Oct 3, 2005)

Ueno

127.

IMG_3477 by Momo1435, on Flickr

128.

IMG_3483 by Momo1435, on Flickr

129. 

IMG_3490 by Momo1435, on Flickr

130

IMG_3497 by Momo1435, on Flickr


----------



## Momo1435 (Oct 3, 2005)

131.

IMG_3500 by Momo1435, on Flickr

132.

IMG_3512 by Momo1435, on Flickr

133. 

IMG_3520 by Momo1435, on Flickr

134.

IMG_3523 by Momo1435, on Flickr


----------



## Momo1435 (Oct 3, 2005)

135.

IMG_3526 by Momo1435, on Flickr

136.

IMG_4377 by Momo1435, on Flickr

137.

IMG_4381 by Momo1435, on Flickr

138.

IMG_4384 by Momo1435, on Flickr


----------



## Momo1435 (Oct 3, 2005)

139

IMG_4388 by Momo1435, on Flickr

140.

IMG_4389 by Momo1435, on Flickr

141.

IMG_4392 by Momo1435, on Flickr

142.

IMG_4399 by Momo1435, on Flickr


----------



## Momo1435 (Oct 3, 2005)

143.

IMG_4404 by Momo1435, on Flickr

144.

IMG_4415 by Momo1435, on Flickr

145.

IMG_4430 by Momo1435, on Flickr

146.

IMG_4438 by Momo1435, on Flickr

147.

IMG_4447 by Momo1435, on Flickr

148.

IMG_4483 by Momo1435, on Flickr


----------



## Momo1435 (Oct 3, 2005)

Toranomon Hills.

149.

IMG_4842 by Momo1435, on Flickr

150.

IMG_4859 by Momo1435, on Flickr

151.

IMG_4868 by Momo1435, on Flickr

152.

IMG_4871 by Momo1435, on Flickr

153.

IMG_4881 by Momo1435, on Flickr


----------



## Momo1435 (Oct 3, 2005)

154

IMG_4889 by Momo1435, on Flickr

155.

IMG_4899 by Momo1435, on Flickr


156. Atago Green Hills 


IMG_4861 by Momo1435, on Flickr


157.

IMG_4916 by Momo1435, on Flickr

158.

IMG_4921 by Momo1435, on Flickr


----------



## Momo1435 (Oct 3, 2005)

159. Atago Jinja


IMG_4922 by Momo1435, on Flickr

160.

IMG_4929 by Momo1435, on Flickr

161.

IMG_4941 by Momo1435, on Flickr

162.

IMG_4946 by Momo1435, on Flickr


----------



## Momo1435 (Oct 3, 2005)

164.

IMG_4961 by Momo1435, on Flickr

165.

IMG_4971 by Momo1435, on Flickr

166.

IMG_4979 by Momo1435, on Flickr

167.

IMG_4981 by Momo1435, on Flickr


----------



## Momo1435 (Oct 3, 2005)

Shinjuku

168.

IMG_6064 by Momo1435, on Flickr

169.

IMG_6068 by Momo1435, on Flickr

170.

IMG_6062 by Momo1435, on Flickr

171.

IMG_6082 by Momo1435, on Flickr

172.

IMG_6078 by Momo1435, on Flickr


----------



## Momo1435 (Oct 3, 2005)

173.

IMG_6093 by Momo1435, on Flickr

174.

IMG_6115 by Momo1435, on Flickr

175.

IMG_6113 by Momo1435, on Flickr

176.

IMG_6109 by Momo1435, on Flickr

177.

IMG_6217 by Momo1435, on Flickr


----------



## Momo1435 (Oct 3, 2005)

178.

IMG_6295 by Momo1435, on Flickr

179.

IMG_6327 by Momo1435, on Flickr

180.

IMG_6335 by Momo1435, on Flickr

181.

IMG_6370 by Momo1435, on Flickr

182.

IMG_6377 by Momo1435, on Flickr


----------



## Momo1435 (Oct 3, 2005)

183.

IMG_6380 by Momo1435, on Flickr

184

IMG_6414 by Momo1435, on Flickr

185.

IMG_6420 by Momo1435, on Flickr

186.

IMG_6421 by Momo1435, on Flickr

187.

IMG_6476 by Momo1435, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

^^ Great, very nice updates from Tokyo :cheers:


----------



## Momo1435 (Oct 3, 2005)

188.

IMG_6531 by Momo1435, on Flickr

189.

IMG_6502 by Momo1435, on Flickr

190.

IMG_6508 by Momo1435, on Flickr

191.

IMG_6595 by Momo1435, on Flickr

192.

IMG_6622 by Momo1435, on Flickr


----------



## Momo1435 (Oct 3, 2005)

193.

IMG_6669 by Momo1435, on Flickr

194.

IMG_6676 by Momo1435, on Flickr

195.

IMG_6681 by Momo1435, on Flickr

196.

IMG_6701 by Momo1435, on Flickr

197.

IMG_6711 by Momo1435, on Flickr

198.

IMG_6714 by Momo1435, on Flickr


----------



## Momo1435 (Oct 3, 2005)

199.

IMG_6724 by Momo1435, on Flickr

200.

IMG_6740 by Momo1435, on Flickr

201.

IMG_6769 by Momo1435, on Flickr

202.

IMG_6776 by Momo1435, on Flickr

203.

IMG_6787 by Momo1435, on Flickr

204.

IMG_6790 by Momo1435, on Flickr


----------



## Momo1435 (Oct 3, 2005)

Anothter change of scene.. Nippori

205.

IMG_3108 by Momo1435, on Flickr

206.

IMG_3153 by Momo1435, on Flickr


207. Trainspotters 


IMG_3170 by Momo1435, on Flickr

208.

IMG_3525 by Momo1435, on Flickr


----------



## Momo1435 (Oct 3, 2005)

209. Nippori Station is the starting point of the Nippori-Toneri Liner. 


IMG_3533 by Momo1435, on Flickr

210.

IMG_3544 by Momo1435, on Flickr

211.

IMG_3545 by Momo1435, on Flickr

212.

IMG_3555 by Momo1435, on Flickr


----------



## Momo1435 (Oct 3, 2005)

213.

IMG_3567 by Momo1435, on Flickr

214.

IMG_3588 by Momo1435, on Flickr


215.

IMG_3589 by Momo1435, on Flickr

216. Another encounter with the Toden Arakawa Line at Kumanomae 


IMG_3625 by Momo1435, on Flickr


----------



## Momo1435 (Oct 3, 2005)

217. 

IMG_3660 by Momo1435, on Flickr

218.

IMG_3678 by Momo1435, on Flickr

219.

IMG_3692 by Momo1435, on Flickr

220.

IMG_3697 by Momo1435, on Flickr

221.

IMG_3702 by Momo1435, on Flickr


----------



## Momo1435 (Oct 3, 2005)

222.

IMG_3714 by Momo1435, on Flickr

223.

IMG_3737 by Momo1435, on Flickr

224.

IMG_3753 by Momo1435, on Flickr

225.

IMG_3758 by Momo1435, on Flickr

226.

IMG_3775 by Momo1435, on Flickr


----------



## Momo1435 (Oct 3, 2005)

Sangenjaya.

313.

IMG_7440 by Momo1435, on Flickr

314.

IMG_7445 by Momo1435, on Flickr

315.

IMG_7448 by Momo1435, on Flickr


316. How do you call an orange tower, yes you guessed it "Carrot Tower" No joke, this is the actual name of this tower. 


IMG_7525 by Momo1435, on Flickr


----------



## Momo1435 (Oct 3, 2005)

Even with the name it's a nice tower as you can go up for free and enjoy the view. 

317. Shinjuku


IMG_7452 by Momo1435, on Flickr


318. Looking back at Sasazuka.


IMG_7454 by Momo1435, on Flickr

319.

IMG_7471 by Momo1435, on Flickr

320.

IMG_7476 by Momo1435, on Flickr

321.

IMG_7487 by Momo1435, on Flickr

322. The faint silhouette of Fuji-san. These were taken almost at the end of my trip, but this was the 1st time during the 3 weeks I saw this iconic volcano. 


IMG_7461 by Momo1435, on Flickr


----------



## Momo1435 (Oct 3, 2005)

Harajuku/Shibuya

323.

IMG_3558 by Momo1435, on Flickr

324.

IMG_3561 by Momo1435, on Flickr

325.

IMG_3566 by Momo1435, on Flickr


326. Omotesando


IMG_3568 by Momo1435, on Flickr


----------



## Momo1435 (Oct 3, 2005)

327.

IMG_3600 by Momo1435, on Flickr

328.

IMG_3604 by Momo1435, on Flickr

329.

IMG_3611 by Momo1435, on Flickr

330.

IMG_3678 by Momo1435, on Flickr

331.

IMG_3699 by Momo1435, on Flickr


----------



## Momo1435 (Oct 3, 2005)

332.

IMG_3774 by Momo1435, on Flickr

333.

IMG_3840 by Momo1435, on Flickr

334.

IMG_3845 by Momo1435, on Flickr

335.

IMG_3855 by Momo1435, on Flickr

336.

IMG_3905 by Momo1435, on Flickr


----------



## Momo1435 (Oct 3, 2005)

337. Etai Dori, Nihonbashi


IMG_6833 by Momo1435, on Flickr

338. Some more building sites:

# TOKYO 東京 | Nihonbashi 2-Chome Redevelopment Towers A & C 日本橋二丁目地区第一種市街地再開発 A & C街区 | 175m & 142m | U/C
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1775760











IMG_6840 by Momo1435, on Flickr


339. U/C

# TOKYO 東京 | Kyobashi 2-chome West District Redevelopment 京橋2丁目西地区再開発 | 170m | U/C
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1663579










The old building is the Meidi-Ya store, which is part of the new redevelopment. I always buy snacks and tea at their shop in Amsterdam. 


IMG_6854 by Momo1435, on Flickr


340. building the tower crane at the following project:

# TOKYO 東京 | Shin Hibiya Project 新日比谷プロジェクト | 191m | U/C
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1733829











IMG_6869 by Momo1435, on Flickr


----------



## Momo1435 (Oct 3, 2005)

Marunouchi

341.The little oasis of peace in the middle of Tokyo's CBD at the Marunouchi Park Building.


IMG_6895 by Momo1435, on Flickr

342.

IMG_6898 by Momo1435, on Flickr

343.

IMG_6904 by Momo1435, on Flickr

344. Atrium of the Central Post Office directly next to Tokyo station.


IMG_6906 by Momo1435, on Flickr


----------



## Momo1435 (Oct 3, 2005)

345.

IMG_6930 by Momo1435, on Flickr

346.

IMG_6928 by Momo1435, on Flickr

347. Tokyo Station


IMG_6925 by Momo1435, on Flickr

348.

IMG_6968 by Momo1435, on Flickr


----------



## Momo1435 (Oct 3, 2005)

349. Yaesu Dori


IMG_6993 by Momo1435, on Flickr

350.

IMG_6998 by Momo1435, on Flickr

351.

IMG_7006 by Momo1435, on Flickr

352.

IMG_6917 by Momo1435, on Flickr


----------



## Momo1435 (Oct 3, 2005)

352. Again around Tokyo Station, now by night. 


IMG_9918 by Momo1435, on Flickr

353.

IMG_9938 by Momo1435, on Flickr

354.

IMG_0026 by Momo1435, on Flickr

355.

IMG_0062 by Momo1435, on Flickr


----------



## Momo1435 (Oct 3, 2005)

356.

IMG_0068 by Momo1435, on Flickr

357.

IMG_0092 by Momo1435, on Flickr

358.

IMG_0104 by Momo1435, on Flickr

359.

IMG_0109 by Momo1435, on Flickr


----------



## AXIS of EVIL (Aug 15, 2010)

OMG


----------



## Momo1435 (Oct 3, 2005)

Angerme (pronounced as Anjurumu, it's not an English name but French, a combination of Arme (angel) and Larme (tear)) concert at Nippon Budokan

360.

IMG_7049 by Momo1435, on Flickr

361.

IMG_7055 by Momo1435, on Flickr

362.

IMG_7136 by Momo1435, on Flickr

363. Merchandise


IMG_7184 by Momo1435, on Flickr

364. 

IMG_7196 by Momo1435, on Flickr


365. Unofficial merchandise, sold between the venue and the nearest metro station. 


IMG_7222 by Momo1435, on Flickr

If you are interested, you can watch the whole concert here:
http://dai.ly/x3db8mr


----------



## Momo1435 (Oct 3, 2005)

And again something different, riding a rental bicycle through the reclaimed islands in Tokyo Bay.


366.

IMG_8580 by Momo1435, on Flickr

367. Tsukishima


IMG_8596 by Momo1435, on Flickr

368.

IMG_8599 by Momo1435, on Flickr

369.

IMG_8611 by Momo1435, on Flickr

370

IMG_8623 by Momo1435, on Flickr

371.

IMG_8631 by Momo1435, on Flickr


----------



## Momo1435 (Oct 3, 2005)

372.

IMG_8646 by Momo1435, on Flickr


373. 187m tall, completed in 2015, name: "Capital Gate Place". 


IMG_8663 by Momo1435, on Flickr

374.

IMG_8674 by Momo1435, on Flickr

375.

IMG_8682 by Momo1435, on Flickr


376. Kachidoki The Tower, 179m tall, 1420 apartements


IMG_8687 by Momo1435, on Flickr


----------



## Momo1435 (Oct 3, 2005)

New residential towers on Harumi. 

377. DEUX TOURS Canal & Spa


IMG_8699 by Momo1435, on Flickr


378. 

IMG_8708 by Momo1435, on Flickr


379. 

IMG_8726 by Momo1435, on Flickr


380.

IMG_8791 by Momo1435, on Flickr


381. Odaiba


IMG_8856 by Momo1435, on Flickr

382.

IMG_8842 by Momo1435, on Flickr


----------



## Momo1435 (Oct 3, 2005)

383. The Rainbow Bridge.


IMG_8887 by Momo1435, on Flickr


384.

IMG_8880 by Momo1435, on Flickr


385. The new fish wholesale market will will replace the famous Tsukiji market at the end of this year. 


IMG_8892 by Momo1435, on Flickr

386.

IMG_8929 by Momo1435, on Flickr

387.

IMG_8903 by Momo1435, on Flickr


----------



## Momo1435 (Oct 3, 2005)

388.

IMG_8925 by Momo1435, on Flickr

389.

IMG_8935 by Momo1435, on Flickr

390. 

IMG_8967 by Momo1435, on Flickr

391.

IMG_8977 by Momo1435, on Flickr


----------



## charliewong90 (Nov 24, 2009)

cool, like those nice designs of the buildings.


----------



## Momo1435 (Oct 3, 2005)

392. Gotanda


IMG_2807 by Momo1435, on Flickr

393.

IMG_2812 by Momo1435, on Flickr

394.

IMG_2827 by Momo1435, on Flickr

395.

IMG_2839 by Momo1435, on Flickr

396.

IMG_2845 by Momo1435, on Flickr


----------



## Momo1435 (Oct 3, 2005)

397. Gotanda at night, walking back from a concert venue to the station..


IMG_2847 by Momo1435, on Flickr


398.

IMG_2857 by Momo1435, on Flickr


399. Only at the station I found out that an earthquake happened earlier that during the concert. I was surprised since I didn't feel it and it didn't stop the concert or anything else but the trains. 


IMG_2860 by Momo1435, on Flickr


400. I walked from Gotanda to Shinagawa Station where the 1st metro's started to run again.


IMG_2883 by Momo1435, on Flickr


----------



## Momo1435 (Oct 3, 2005)

Going to The Railway Museum in Omiya, Saitama


401. Omiya Station


IMG_0217 by Momo1435, on Flickr


402. The New Shuttle that brings you to the museum.


IMG_0235 by Momo1435, on Flickr

403.

IMG_0248 by Momo1435, on Flickr

404.

IMG_0262 by Momo1435, on Flickr


----------



## Momo1435 (Oct 3, 2005)

405. In the museum.


IMG_0273 by Momo1435, on Flickr

406.

IMG_0292 by Momo1435, on Flickr

407.

IMG_0319 by Momo1435, on Flickr

408.

IMG_0345 by Momo1435, on Flickr

409.

IMG_0328 by Momo1435, on Flickr


----------



## Momo1435 (Oct 3, 2005)

410.

IMG_0347 by Momo1435, on Flickr

411.

IMG_0357 by Momo1435, on Flickr

412.

IMG_0403 by Momo1435, on Flickr

413.

IMG_0423 by Momo1435, on Flickr


----------



## Momo1435 (Oct 3, 2005)

414.

IMG_0509 by Momo1435, on Flickr

415.

IMG_0532 by Momo1435, on Flickr

416.

IMG_0541 by Momo1435, on Flickr

417.

IMG_0597 by Momo1435, on Flickr

418.

IMG_0629 by Momo1435, on Flickr


----------



## General Electric (Sep 12, 2010)

:applause: Like very much your pictures between the 80 and 100 kay:


----------



## yansa (Jun 16, 2011)

Really phantastic pics, Momo!


----------



## Momo1435 (Oct 3, 2005)

Omiya, from the museum I wo

419.

IMG_0783 by Momo1435, on Flickr

420.

IMG_0820 by Momo1435, on Flickr

421.

IMG_0824 by Momo1435, on Flickr

422.

IMG_0828 by Momo1435, on Flickr

423.

IMG_0841 by Momo1435, on Flickr


----------



## Momo1435 (Oct 3, 2005)

424.

IMG_0881 by Momo1435, on Flickr

425.

IMG_0927 by Momo1435, on Flickr

426.

IMG_0939 by Momo1435, on Flickr

427.

IMG_0968 by Momo1435, on Flickr

428.

IMG_0986 by Momo1435, on Flickr


----------



## Momo1435 (Oct 3, 2005)

429.

IMG_0997 by Momo1435, on Flickr

430.

IMG_1002 by Momo1435, on Flickr

431.

IMG_1008 by Momo1435, on Flickr

432.

IMG_1018 by Momo1435, on Flickr

433.

IMG_1064 by Momo1435, on Flickr


----------



## Momo1435 (Oct 3, 2005)

434.

IMG_1028 by Momo1435, on Flickr

435.

IMG_1043 by Momo1435, on Flickr

436.

IMG_1085 by Momo1435, on Flickr

437.

IMG_1123 by Momo1435, on Flickr

438.

IMG_1127 by Momo1435, on Flickr


----------



## Momo1435 (Oct 3, 2005)

Omiya, Saitama continued.

439.

IMG_1149 by Momo1435, on Flickr

440.

IMG_1168 by Momo1435, on Flickr

441.

IMG_1170 by Momo1435, on Flickr

442.

IMG_1177 by Momo1435, on Flickr

443.

IMG_1248 by Momo1435, on Flickr


----------



## Momo1435 (Oct 3, 2005)

444.

IMG_1244 by Momo1435, on Flickr

445.

IMG_1253 by Momo1435, on Flickr

446.

IMG_1276 by Momo1435, on Flickr

447.

IMG_1259 by Momo1435, on Flickr


----------



## Momo1435 (Oct 3, 2005)

448.

IMG_1317 by Momo1435, on Flickr

449. Saitama Super Arena


IMG_1325 by Momo1435, on Flickr


450. Saitama-Shintoshin Station


IMG_1330 by Momo1435, on Flickr

451.

IMG_1393 by Momo1435, on Flickr


----------



## aljuarez (Mar 16, 2005)

Wonderful. "Never enough" is right. Tokyo is one of those place I'm always plotting to go back to. It also occurs to me that the Japan Travel Office's current motto "Endless Discovery" is also very appropriate. :banana:


----------



## Momo1435 (Oct 3, 2005)

Back in Tokyo

452.

IMG_4869 by Momo1435, on Flickr

453.

IMG_4866 by Momo1435, on Flickr

454. From the roof of the Roppongi Hills Mori Tower


IMG_4887 by Momo1435, on Flickr

455.

IMG_4914 by Momo1435, on Flickr


----------



## Momo1435 (Oct 3, 2005)

456.

IMG_4961 by Momo1435, on Flickr

457.

IMG_4994 by Momo1435, on Flickr

458.

IMG_5059 by Momo1435, on Flickr

459.

IMG_5065 by Momo1435, on Flickr


----------



## Momo1435 (Oct 3, 2005)

560.

IMG_5098 by Momo1435, on Flickr


561. Yokohama on the horizon. 


IMG_5150 by Momo1435, on Flickr


562. Tokyo Midtown


IMG_5168 by Momo1435, on Flickr


----------



## Momo1435 (Oct 3, 2005)

563.

IMG_5182 by Momo1435, on Flickr

564.

IMG_5190 by Momo1435, on Flickr

565.

IMG_5213 by Momo1435, on Flickr

566.

IMG_5250 by Momo1435, on Flickr


----------



## Momo1435 (Oct 3, 2005)

567 Tokyo Midtown


IMG_5234 by Momo1435, on Flickr

568.

IMG_5236 by Momo1435, on Flickr

569.

IMG_5253 by Momo1435, on Flickr

570.

IMG_5260 by Momo1435, on Flickr


----------



## 00Zy99 (Mar 4, 2013)

This is a wonderful thread, but all of the pictures means that it takes forever to load. And I don't always know where each picture is. 

If you don't mind, I have a few suggestions that I feel might improve this thread.

1) Decrease the number of pictures per post.

2) Add captions explaining where each picture was taken and what it shows.

3) Mix picture posts with posts that are pure text, talking about things that can't be seen in pictures (what the nightlife is like, the noise, the smells, the people, the crowds, etc.).


----------



## Momo1435 (Oct 3, 2005)

^^ If you want to experience Tokyo... come to Tokyo, then you can also use the incredible internet speeds to download all the pictures in 1 go.


----------



## Momo1435 (Oct 3, 2005)

More random shots, now from 2008.


IMG_6793 by Momo1435, on Flickr


IMG_6770 by Momo1435, on Flickr


IMG_6563 by Momo1435, on Flickr


IMG_6562 by Momo1435, on Flickr


IMG_6436 by Momo1435, on Flickr


----------



## Momo1435 (Oct 3, 2005)

IMG_6314 by Momo1435, on Flickr


IMG_5378 by Momo1435, on Flickr


IMG_5350 by Momo1435, on Flickr


IMG_5136 by Momo1435, on Flickr


IMG_5017 by Momo1435, on Flickr


----------



## Momo1435 (Oct 3, 2005)

IMG_5009 by Momo1435, on Flickr


IMG_4961 by Momo1435, on Flickr


IMG_4917 by Momo1435, on Flickr


IMG_4850 by Momo1435, on Flickr


IMG_4911 by Momo1435, on Flickr


----------



## Benonie (Dec 21, 2005)

Great sets again! Almost like we're over there. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## 00Zy99 (Mar 4, 2013)

Momo1435 said:


> ^^ If you want to experience Tokyo... come to Tokyo, then you can also use the incredible internet speeds to download all the pictures in 1 go.


I HAVE been to Tokyo. But even one month (which is more time than I had) is not nearly enough to see everything. 

Sadly, both traveling back to Tokyo and staying in Tokyo are completely beyond my means, both financial and temporal, for the foreseeable future. And I am sure that the same hold true for many other people here. 

That is why I would very much appreciate it if you could please label locations when possible, or maybe just talk about your own personal experiences from time to time. I'm sure people would be fascinated.


----------



## Momo1435 (Oct 3, 2005)

I've broadly labeled everything until the last couple of filler post.


----------



## 00Zy99 (Mar 4, 2013)

Momo1435 said:


> I've broadly labeled everything until the last couple of filler post.


Thank you very much. Anything that you do to help us out is very much appreciated.


----------



## wob (May 24, 2016)

greath photos..


----------



## BearCave (Feb 2, 2007)

Love this thread! I love seeing the local areas of Tokyo.
Keep up the good work.


----------



## Momo1435 (Oct 3, 2005)

And starting with the new 2016 pictures. They will be posted in batched that will have a special theme, either based on an area or type of pictures like for example rooftop views.

please also have a look at my Taipei / Taiwan thread, with the pictures I took on the same trip.
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1959537


----------



## Momo1435 (Oct 3, 2005)

October 2016

The night falls over Asakusa


IMG_7261 by Momo1435, on Flickr


IMG_7306 by Momo1435, on Flickr


IMG_7355 by Momo1435, on Flickr


IMG_7362 by Momo1435, on Flickr


IMG_7371 by Momo1435, on Flickr


----------



## Momo1435 (Oct 3, 2005)

Interior of Asakusa's tourism and culture office, the previous pictures were taken from the small observation on the top floor.


IMG_7381 by Momo1435, on Flickr


IMG_7407 by Momo1435, on Flickr


IMG_7413 by Momo1435, on Flickr


IMG_7436 by Momo1435, on Flickr


IMG_7453 by Momo1435, on Flickr


----------



## Momo1435 (Oct 3, 2005)

The famous Asakusa Senso-ji Temple


IMG_7469 by Momo1435, on Flickr


IMG_7483 by Momo1435, on Flickr


IMG_7497 by Momo1435, on Flickr


IMG_7518 by Momo1435, on Flickr


----------



## Momo1435 (Oct 3, 2005)

The small streets between the temple grounds and the main Asakusa Shopping street Rokku Broadway were pretty quiet. 


IMG_7566 by Momo1435, on Flickr


IMG_7575 by Momo1435, on Flickr


IMG_7598 by Momo1435, on Flickr


IMG_7616 by Momo1435, on Flickr


IMG_7680 by Momo1435, on Flickr


IMG_7701 by Momo1435, on Flickr


----------



## Nightsky (Sep 16, 2002)

Amazing pics, have to go there! The pics run perfectly well here.


----------



## Momo1435 (Oct 3, 2005)

Postcards from Nihonbashi and Kanda.

Not all days are sunny and not all urban areas in Tokyo are lighted by lots of neon. Like the area between Tokyo station and Akihabara, east of the Yamanote line. It's a raw urban area with a mix of old and new buildings, and offices and residential buildings. A couple of main roads run through it, but it's mainly smaller back roads lined up with buildings up to 12 floors and small empty plots right in between used as parking lots.


----------



## Momo1435 (Oct 3, 2005)

IMG_8975 by Momo1435, on Flickr


IMG_8978 by Momo1435, on Flickr


IMG_8996 by Momo1435, on Flickr


IMG_8998 by Momo1435, on Flickr


IMG_8999 by Momo1435, on Flickr


IMG_9009 by Momo1435, on Flickr


----------



## Momo1435 (Oct 3, 2005)

IMG_9012 by Momo1435, on Flickr


IMG_9028 by Momo1435, on Flickr


IMG_9039 by Momo1435, on Flickr


IMG_9041 by Momo1435, on Flickr


IMG_9044 by Momo1435, on Flickr


----------



## Momo1435 (Oct 3, 2005)

*Nihonbashi and Kanda continued*


IMG_9202 by Momo1435, on Flickr


IMG_9212 by Momo1435, on Flickr


IMG_9228 by Momo1435, on Flickr


IMG_9230 by Momo1435, on Flickr


----------



## Momo1435 (Oct 3, 2005)

IMG_9241 by Momo1435, on Flickr


IMG_9250 by Momo1435, on Flickr


IMG_9252 by Momo1435, on Flickr


IMG_9259 by Momo1435, on Flickr


IMG_9265 by Momo1435, on Flickr


----------



## Momo1435 (Oct 3, 2005)

*Kyu-Tokaido Street*

Tokaido is now mostly known as the name of the Tokaido Shinkansen line between Tokyo and Osaka. The name is much older then the high speed rail line from 1964. The Tokaido Road has been the main route from Kyoto to Edo for centuries. Only few parts of the original road can still be found between the 2 capitals. One part is in Tokyo, in Shinagawa to be precise. Of course there's not much original from the days of Edo. But the route is still the same and it's still lined with many old and new temples and shrines.


One side note, many of pictures in the following 4 posts where shot while riding a bicycle. And I actually mean riding, as in not stopping to take a picture.


----------



## Momo1435 (Oct 3, 2005)

IMG_8073 by Momo1435, on Flickr


IMG_8063 by Momo1435, on Flickr


IMG_8067 by Momo1435, on Flickr


IMG_8079 by Momo1435, on Flickr


----------



## Momo1435 (Oct 3, 2005)

IMG_8083 by Momo1435, on Flickr


IMG_8111 by Momo1435, on Flickr


IMG_8117 by Momo1435, on Flickr


Between the newer buildings there are still some old buildings from various era's.


IMG_8128 by Momo1435, on Flickr


IMG_8130 by Momo1435, on Flickr


----------



## Momo1435 (Oct 3, 2005)

IMG_8134 by Momo1435, on Flickr


IMG_8140 by Momo1435, on Flickr


IMG_8143 by Momo1435, on Flickr


IMG_8156 by Momo1435, on Flickr


IMG_8157 by Momo1435, on Flickr


IMG_8163 by Momo1435, on Flickr


----------



## Momo1435 (Oct 3, 2005)

IMG_8172 by Momo1435, on Flickr


IMG_8177 by Momo1435, on Flickr


IMG_8181 by Momo1435, on Flickr


IMG_8185 by Momo1435, on Flickr


IMG_8187 by Momo1435, on Flickr


----------



## Quilmeño89 (Dec 10, 2009)

I really like these photos! :cheers:
I spend hours traveling Japan in Street View and it's an amazing country. I'd love to visit it someday.


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Once again great, very nice updates from Tokyo :cheers:


----------



## Momo1435 (Oct 3, 2005)

Coming back straight into central Tokyo, with some park life scenes in Hibiya Park and the Imperial Palace Plaza part of the Imperial Palace gardens. A sunny Sunday afternoon, the road around the palace closed for cars, laid back atmosphere.


----------



## Momo1435 (Oct 3, 2005)

View from the corner of Hibiya Park into Ginza. 


IMG_8324 by Momo1435, on Flickr

Hibiya Park


IMG_8294 by Momo1435, on Flickr


IMG_8308 by Momo1435, on Flickr


IMG_6616 by Momo1435, on Flickr


----------



## Momo1435 (Oct 3, 2005)

The Marunouchi /Otemachi skyline. 


IMG_8332 by Momo1435, on Flickr


IMG_8333 by Momo1435, on Flickr


IMG_8380 by Momo1435, on Flickr


IMG_8387 by Momo1435, on Flickr


IMG_8374 by Momo1435, on Flickr


----------



## Momo1435 (Oct 3, 2005)

IMG_8396 by Momo1435, on Flickr


IMG_8397 by Momo1435, on Flickr


IMG_8440 by Momo1435, on Flickr


IMG_8455 by Momo1435, on Flickr


----------



## Momo1435 (Oct 3, 2005)

The Uchibori Dori closed down with Toranomon Hills tower in the background.


IMG_8472 by Momo1435, on Flickr


IMG_8498 by Momo1435, on Flickr


Otemachi


IMG_8656 by Momo1435, on Flickr


IMG_8753 by Momo1435, on Flickr


----------



## baerd (Nov 15, 2016)

Essence of modern urbanity.
:cheers:


----------



## Nightsky (Sep 16, 2002)

Great pics! A shame it is so expensive to go there.


----------



## jhung713 (Jul 23, 2012)

20160702-JKH_0584-Edit by Jackson Hung, on Flickr


----------



## jhung713 (Jul 23, 2012)

20160701-JKH_0548-Edit by Jackson Hung, on Flickr


----------



## 00Zy99 (Mar 4, 2013)

Please label where the pictures were taken.


----------



## Momo1435 (Oct 3, 2005)

Even better, open up your own thread for you own pictures.


----------



## Momo1435 (Oct 3, 2005)

.

*YOYOGI*


This neighborhood of Shibuya is bordering Shinjuku, there's often a backdrop of the Nishi-Shinjuku skyline.


----------



## Momo1435 (Oct 3, 2005)

IMG_6088 by Momo1435, on Flickr


IMG_6094 by Momo1435, on Flickr


IMG_6108 by Momo1435, on Flickr


IMG_6120 by Momo1435, on Flickr


IMG_6130 by Momo1435, on Flickr


----------



## Momo1435 (Oct 3, 2005)

IMG_6136 by Momo1435, on Flickr


IMG_6144 by Momo1435, on Flickr


Old abandoned social housing project, I haven't seen any new plans for this location. 


IMG_6148 by Momo1435, on Flickr


IMG_6169 by Momo1435, on Flickr


Nishi-Shinjuku


IMG_6172 by Momo1435, on Flickr


----------



## Momo1435 (Oct 3, 2005)

.

*Taito-ku, Ueno, Asakusa*


Old buildings in Taito-ku, going back into the Taisho and the Showa era, mid 20th century, with the buildings that survived the 2nd WW fire bombings. And also the ones that were constructed during the early rebuilding of Tokyo. And all survived the continuing rebuilding that we see all over Tokyo. 

.


----------



## Momo1435 (Oct 3, 2005)

First something new.


IMG_9659 by Momo1435, on Flickr


And something surprising, a railway crossing out of nowhere.


IMG_9662 by Momo1435, on Flickr


It's a small depot for the Tokyo Metro Ginza line, the oldest metro line in Tokyo that runs from Shibuya to Asakusa.


IMG_9666 by Momo1435, on Flickr


IMG_9667 by Momo1435, on Flickr


----------



## Momo1435 (Oct 3, 2005)

And now to the old buildings.


IMG_9673 by Momo1435, on Flickr


IMG_9678 by Momo1435, on Flickr


IMG_9680 by Momo1435, on Flickr


IMG_9686 by Momo1435, on Flickr


IMG_9702 by Momo1435, on Flickr


IMG_9712 by Momo1435, on Flickr


----------



## Momo1435 (Oct 3, 2005)

IMG_9720 by Momo1435, on Flickr


IMG_9724 by Momo1435, on Flickr


IMG_9776 by Momo1435, on Flickr


IMG_9779 by Momo1435, on Flickr


IMG_9784 by Momo1435, on Flickr


----------



## Momo1435 (Oct 3, 2005)

IMG_9789 by Momo1435, on Flickr


IMG_9794 by Momo1435, on Flickr


IMG_9823 by Momo1435, on Flickr


IMG_9830 by Momo1435, on Flickr


IMG_9838 by Momo1435, on Flickr


----------



## Momo1435 (Oct 3, 2005)

.

View from the *Bunkyo Civic Center*, located close to the Tokyo Dome. 

.


----------



## Momo1435 (Oct 3, 2005)

IMG_7042 by Momo1435, on Flickr


Otemachi/Marunouchi


IMG_7045 by Momo1435, on Flickr


Ochanomizu area


IMG_7051 by Momo1435, on Flickr


Demolition going on next to the Civic Center, 2 more towers will be constructed here.


IMG_7053 by Momo1435, on Flickr


----------



## Momo1435 (Oct 3, 2005)

View over the Bunkyo ward with Nippori in the background and Saitama in the distance.


IMG_7061 by Momo1435, on Flickr


Ikebukuro


IMG_7067 by Momo1435, on Flickr


Spot the Metro


IMG_7079 by Momo1435, on Flickr


Akasaka & Roppongi


IMG_7123 by Momo1435, on Flickr


----------



## DarkLite (Dec 31, 2004)

Beautiful photos of the density in Tokyo, the skyline looks so smooth and well organized. There is a nice balance of curtain wall and neutral, earth colores tones in the residential towers. I love this thread, I am knowing the city at a personal level thanks to Momo


----------



## Momo1435 (Oct 3, 2005)

Far far far in beyond the Western suburbs there's still some nature Tokyo Prefecture. The most famous and therefor busy spot for hikers is Mount Takao. 

And it's busy with 2.5 million visitors who climb this mountain and visit the temple complexes. From the summit of this 599m high 'mountain' you can even walk further to several other peaks, like the 857m tall Mount Jinba. 


*Mount Takao*


.


----------



## Momo1435 (Oct 3, 2005)

You can reach the mountain by the Keio Takao Line, from the Takaosanguchi, Station, the final destination of this line several walking trails go up the mountain. For the people who don't want to walk there's a funicular and a ropeway.



IMG_6168 by Momo1435, on Flickr

I walked, from the start it's pretty steep, but the road is completely paved up to the top. 


IMG_6179 by Momo1435, on Flickr


IMG_6198 by Momo1435, on Flickr

Along the route there are several temple complexes.


IMG_6228 by Momo1435, on Flickr


IMG_6235 by Momo1435, on Flickr


----------



## Momo1435 (Oct 3, 2005)

IMG_6285 by Momo1435, on Flickr


IMG_6310 by Momo1435, on Flickr


IMG_6365 by Momo1435, on Flickr


The summit


IMG_6402 by Momo1435, on Flickr


The view, the more impressive Fuji-san.


IMG_6413 by Momo1435, on Flickr


----------



## Momo1435 (Oct 3, 2005)

Continuing my walk, the path becomes less paved the further you go.


IMG_6418 by Momo1435, on Flickr


on every peak you several smaller mountain restaurants serving miso soup or rice curry.


IMG_6431 by Momo1435, on Flickr


IMG_6435 by Momo1435, on Flickr

more views


IMG_6451 by Momo1435, on Flickr


From the mountain you really see how large Tokyo is. This is the view towards the suburbs 35km west of Shinjuku.


IMG_6492 by Momo1435, on Flickr



IMG_6512 by Momo1435, on Flickr


----------



## Momo1435 (Oct 3, 2005)

The summit of Mount Jinba


IMG_6557 by Momo1435, on Flickr


IMG_6564 by Momo1435, on Flickr


IMG_6589 by Momo1435, on Flickr

Walking back I decided to take another route down, not back to Takao but to Sagamiko on Lake Sagamo. Doing that I had to go down on some real small and wet mountain paths where I didn't meet anyone else. 


IMG_6615 by Momo1435, on Flickr

Which ended here, if had gone the other way I wouldn't have taken this path

no entry


IMG_6636 by Momo1435, on Flickr


----------



## Momo1435 (Oct 3, 2005)

My walk ended in the small town of Sagamiko in Kanagawa Prefecture, the neighbouring prefecture to Tokyo and most known for Yokohama. 


*Sagamiko*

.



IMG_6669 by Momo1435, on Flickr


IMG_6676 by Momo1435, on Flickr


IMG_6687 by Momo1435, on Flickr


IMG_6738 by Momo1435, on Flickr


IMG_6779 by Momo1435, on Flickr


----------



## Momo1435 (Oct 3, 2005)

IMG_6807 by Momo1435, on Flickr


IMG_6820 by Momo1435, on Flickr


IMG_6825 by Momo1435, on Flickr


IMG_6845 by Momo1435, on Flickr


IMG_6866 by Momo1435, on Flickr


----------



## Momo1435 (Oct 3, 2005)

IMG_6886 by Momo1435, on Flickr


IMG_6894 by Momo1435, on Flickr


IMG_6910 by Momo1435, on Flickr


IMG_7034 by Momo1435, on Flickr


IMG_7104 by Momo1435, on Flickr


----------



## Momo1435 (Oct 3, 2005)

.

*Akasaka*

.


----------



## Momo1435 (Oct 3, 2005)

Nogi Shrine


IMG_0636 by Momo1435, on Flickr


IMG_0642 by Momo1435, on Flickr


IMG_0645 by Momo1435, on Flickr


Hinokicho Park


IMG_0688 by Momo1435, on Flickr


IMG_0696 by Momo1435, on Flickr


----------



## Momo1435 (Oct 3, 2005)

IMG_0721 by Momo1435, on Flickr


Tokyo Midtown Tower


IMG_0727 by Momo1435, on Flickr


IMG_0734 by Momo1435, on Flickr


IMG_0769 by Momo1435, on Flickr


IMG_0797 by Momo1435, on Flickr


----------



## Momo1435 (Oct 3, 2005)

IMG_0844 by Momo1435, on Flickr


IMG_0864 by Momo1435, on Flickr


IMG_0882 by Momo1435, on Flickr


IMG_0917 by Momo1435, on Flickr


----------



## Momo1435 (Oct 3, 2005)

View from the Tokyo Sky Tree East Tower, the office tower directly next to the Tokyo Sky Tree, which gives you almost the same view, just a bit lower and without a entrence fee.


*Tokyo Sky Tree East Tower*

.


----------



## Momo1435 (Oct 3, 2005)

IMG_0069 by Momo1435, on Flickr


Tokyo's wide skyline


IMG_0070 by Momo1435, on Flickr


IMG_0065 by Momo1435, on Flickr


IMG_0083 by Momo1435, on Flickr


IMG_0255 by Momo1435, on Flickr


----------



## Niemand (Sep 6, 2016)

Was there last year... I want to go back and spent a few weeks just in Tokyo. There is so much to see there!


----------



## Momo1435 (Oct 3, 2005)

It's definitely a city you need to visit more then once if you really want to get to know it better.


----------



## DarkLite (Dec 31, 2004)

I am so glad you uploaded photos of views from the Tokyo Sky Tree, the density is breathtaking! It is no doubt a fascinating spectacle


----------



## caughttravelbug (Dec 4, 2016)

Awesome photos of Tokyo!!! 
I have been in Japan yet but it is on my travel bucket list.


----------



## Momo1435 (Oct 3, 2005)

.

*Chiba City, Chiba Prefecture*

Chiba is the largest city in Chiba Prefecture on the eastern side of Greater Tokyo Area. The city has a population of just under 1 million people and is most famous for it's monorail.


----------



## Momo1435 (Oct 3, 2005)

IMG_2134 by Momo1435, on Flickr


IMG_2212 by Momo1435, on Flickr


IMG_2219 by Momo1435, on Flickr


IMG_2221 by Momo1435, on Flickr


----------



## Momo1435 (Oct 3, 2005)

IMG_2239 by Momo1435, on Flickr


IMG_2251 by Momo1435, on Flickr


IMG_2301 by Momo1435, on Flickr


IMG_2317 by Momo1435, on Flickr


----------



## Momo1435 (Oct 3, 2005)

Public art can be interesting in Japan, especially when it comes to it's statues.


IMG_2324 by Momo1435, on Flickr


IMG_2344 by Momo1435, on Flickr


IMG_2356 by Momo1435, on Flickr


IMG_2357 by Momo1435, on Flickr


----------



## Momo1435 (Oct 3, 2005)

Chiba continued


----------



## Momo1435 (Oct 3, 2005)

IMG_2402 by Momo1435, on Flickr


IMG_2443 by Momo1435, on Flickr


IMG_2462 by Momo1435, on Flickr


IMG_2496 by Momo1435, on Flickr


----------



## Momo1435 (Oct 3, 2005)

IMG_2520 by Momo1435, on Flickr


IMG_2544 by Momo1435, on Flickr


IMG_2573 by Momo1435, on Flickr


IMG_2582 by Momo1435, on Flickr


----------



## DarkLite (Dec 31, 2004)

Impressive shots of the elevated rail infrastructure!


----------



## Momo1435 (Oct 3, 2005)

.

*Ginza By Night*


And that means a lot of lights. 

.


----------



## Momo1435 (Oct 3, 2005)

Tokyu Ginza Plaza


IMG_8335 by Momo1435, on Flickr


Sony Building, to be demolished soon.


IMG_8315 by Momo1435, on Flickr



IMG_8363 by Momo1435, on Flickr


IMG_8385 by Momo1435, on Flickr


----------



## Momo1435 (Oct 3, 2005)

.

*Asakusa*

More shots from this old neighborhood.


----------



## Momo1435 (Oct 3, 2005)

I came across this street lined with shops selling, table and kitchenware. 

It was some kind of special day for this street as it was partly blocked for cars and it was packed with people. 


IMG_9850 by Momo1435, on Flickr


IMG_9852 by Momo1435, on Flickr


IMG_9855 by Momo1435, on Flickr


IMG_9872 by Momo1435, on Flickr


----------



## Momo1435 (Oct 3, 2005)

IMG_9881 by Momo1435, on Flickr


IMG_9885 by Momo1435, on Flickr


In the side streets also the older small buildings which I dedicated a couple of posts to earlier in this thread.


IMG_9906 by Momo1435, on Flickr


IMG_9910 by Momo1435, on Flickr


----------



## Momo1435 (Oct 3, 2005)

IMG_9920 by Momo1435, on Flickr


IMG_9932 by Momo1435, on Flickr


I always like the miniature skyscrapers. It's a type of building you don't see constructed to often anymore in Tokyo. 


IMG_9942 by Momo1435, on Flickr


IMG_9945 by Momo1435, on Flickr


----------



## Momo1435 (Oct 3, 2005)

IMG_0003 by Momo1435, on Flickr


IMG_0018 by Momo1435, on Flickr

Tobu Asakusa Station, the terminal for the Tobu Sky Tree Line. 


IMG_0028 by Momo1435, on Flickr


IMG_0029 by Momo1435, on Flickr


----------



## Momo1435 (Oct 3, 2005)

.

*Kawaguchi, Saitama*


Another small trip across the Tokyo City limits. If you cross the Aragawa river into Saitama City from the Kita Ward you enter Kawaguchi City. This is a city with a population of just over 575,000, a large city in it's own right, but located between Tokyo and Saitama City it just another subcenter in greater Tokyo.

I visited Kawaguchi to see a Juice=Juice (please do google ) concert, but it turned out that there also a music festival going on, so it was pretty gezellig as we say in Dutch in the city.


----------



## Momo1435 (Oct 3, 2005)

Station square


IMG_0805 by Momo1435, on Flickr


IMG_0807 by Momo1435, on Flickr


IMG_0809 by Momo1435, on Flickr


IMG_0814 by Momo1435, on Flickr


----------



## Momo1435 (Oct 3, 2005)

IMG_0816 by Momo1435, on Flickr


IMG_0839 by Momo1435, on Flickr


IMG_0841 by Momo1435, on Flickr


IMG_0856 by Momo1435, on Flickr


----------



## Momo1435 (Oct 3, 2005)

IMG_0859 by Momo1435, on Flickr

I felt home, a pedestrian area, with lot's of parked bicycles, it could be a random Dutch city.


IMG_0872 by Momo1435, on Flickr


IMG_0883 by Momo1435, on Flickr


IMG_0887 by Momo1435, on Flickr


----------



## Momo1435 (Oct 3, 2005)

IMG_0889 by Momo1435, on Flickr


IMG_0904 by Momo1435, on Flickr


IMG_0919 by Momo1435, on Flickr


IMG_0924 by Momo1435, on Flickr


----------



## Momo1435 (Oct 3, 2005)

IMG_0937 by Momo1435, on Flickr


IMG_0959 by Momo1435, on Flickr


IMG_0971 by Momo1435, on Flickr


IMG_0982 by Momo1435, on Flickr


----------



## Momo1435 (Oct 3, 2005)

.

*Kawaguchi Continued *


There's a whole different vibe on the other side of the station, much more suburban.


----------



## Momo1435 (Oct 3, 2005)

IMG_0999 by Momo1435, on Flickr


IMG_1034 by Momo1435, on Flickr


IMG_1053 by Momo1435, on Flickr


IMG_1057 by Momo1435, on Flickr


----------



## Momo1435 (Oct 3, 2005)

IMG_1078 by Momo1435, on Flickr


IMG_1098 by Momo1435, on Flickr


IMG_1114 by Momo1435, on Flickr


IMG_1117 by Momo1435, on Flickr


----------



## Momo1435 (Oct 3, 2005)

IMG_1133 by Momo1435, on Flickr


IMG_1137 by Momo1435, on Flickr


IMG_1140 by Momo1435, on Flickr


IMG_1171 by Momo1435, on Flickr


----------



## Momo1435 (Oct 3, 2005)

.

*View From Tokyo World Trade Center*


In a couple of years the observation deck on Tokyo WTC will be closed down as the tower will be demolished to be replaced by a new 200m tall office tower. But for now we can still enjoy the view.


----------



## Momo1435 (Oct 3, 2005)

IMG_7987 by Momo1435, on Flickr


IMG_7991 by Momo1435, on Flickr


IMG_8006 by Momo1435, on Flickr


IMG_8075 by Momo1435, on Flickr


----------



## Momo1435 (Oct 3, 2005)

IMG_8027 by Momo1435, on Flickr


Old Fish market in Tsukiji.


IMG_8089 by Momo1435, on Flickr


New Fish market in Toyosu


IMG_8058 by Momo1435, on Flickr


IMG_8117 by Momo1435, on Flickr


----------



## Mild Ignoramus (Feb 15, 2017)

Your Tokyo/Japan threads are my favourites on this site. Keep it up Momo-san


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, very nice updates from Tokyo, momo :cheers:


----------



## 00Zy99 (Mar 4, 2013)

Thanks! 

What about in the picture right above it? What buildings are those, and what highway is that?


----------



## Momo1435 (Oct 3, 2005)

in the front it's the Roppongi T-Cube (138.46m), behind is the Sumitomo Fudosan Roppongi Grand Tower (230m),

The road is the Shuto Expressway Loop Line, this is at the Tanimachi JCT.


----------



## Momo1435 (Oct 3, 2005)

.

*Ochanomizu / Akihabara*

.


----------



## Momo1435 (Oct 3, 2005)

Construction work is going on at Ochanomizu Station.


IMG_7129 by Momo1435, on Flickr


IMG_7134 by Momo1435, on Flickr


IMG_7167 by Momo1435, on Flickr


IMG_7182 by Momo1435, on Flickr


----------



## Momo1435 (Oct 3, 2005)

IMG_7196 by Momo1435, on Flickr


IMG_7201 by Momo1435, on Flickr


IMG_7212 by Momo1435, on Flickr


IMG_7215 by Momo1435, on Flickr


----------



## 00Zy99 (Mar 4, 2013)

I seem to recall that they are doing embankment stabilization. And possibly an extra platform?

Also, check out the high line.


----------



## Momo1435 (Oct 3, 2005)

No new platforms for Ochanomizu Station, but a new "station building" will be constructed above the platforms. It will mainly give better, more evenly spread access to the platforms.

more info:
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=120617362&postcount=2786


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

As always great, very nice updates from Tokyo, momo :cheers:


----------



## Momo1435 (Oct 3, 2005)

.

*Tokyo Bay*


Some shots taken from some of the several reclaimed islands in Tokyo Bay.


----------



## Momo1435 (Oct 3, 2005)

View from the Bridge to Tsukishima


IMG_7777 by Momo1435, on Flickr


The Kachidoki skyline


IMG_7781 by Momo1435, on Flickr


Toyosu


IMG_7790 by Momo1435, on Flickr


Former concrete factory site on Harumi, with the Tsukishima and Tsukuda skyline in the back.


IMG_7791 by Momo1435, on Flickr


----------



## Momo1435 (Oct 3, 2005)

Toyosu


IMG_7799 by Momo1435, on Flickr

The new Toyosu Wholesale / Fish market, this complex will replace the famous market in Tsukiji.


IMG_7811 by Momo1435, on Flickr


IMG_7819 by Momo1435, on Flickr


IMG_7820 by Momo1435, on Flickr


Residential bunkers in Ariake. In front of the towers you already see prep work going on for one of the new Olympic venues that will be constructed in Ariake. 


IMG_7821 by Momo1435, on Flickr


----------



## 00Zy99 (Mar 4, 2013)

Will those towers be part of the Olympic Village?


----------



## Momo1435 (Oct 3, 2005)

No, it would be virtually impossible to evict the owners of these apartments, just for the Olympics. It would probably cost more to buy everyone out then to construct a new Olympic Stadium. The Olympic Village will be completely new, it will be located close by on the south western tip of Harumi. It used to be an industrial / harbor site, but it has been empty for more then 20 years now.


----------



## Momo1435 (Oct 3, 2005)

Olympic Village Site


IMG_7855 by Momo1435, on Flickr


More towers on Harumi


IMG_7863 by Momo1435, on Flickr


Tokyo Towers, Tsukishima


IMG_7858 by Momo1435, on Flickr


----------



## Momo1435 (Oct 3, 2005)

And some skyline shots from across the water.


IMG_7827 by Momo1435, on Flickr


IMG_7829 by Momo1435, on Flickr

Rainbow Bridge


IMG_7831 by Momo1435, on Flickr


----------



## Momo1435 (Oct 3, 2005)

IMG_7852 by Momo1435, on Flickr


IMG_7836 by Momo1435, on Flickr


IMG_7877 by Momo1435, on Flickr


----------



## 00Zy99 (Mar 4, 2013)

^^ I didn't know that they were already occupied. I thought they were new construction for the Olympics.


----------



## Momo1435 (Oct 3, 2005)

.

*Narita, Chiba*

Narita is of course known for it's international airport, which has been the entrance to Japan for many people over the last decades. The airport is named after the town in Chiba prefecture it's located in. It's located at the edge of greater Tokyo and therefor has a very suburban feel. There's one main attraction and that is the Naritasan Shinshoji Temple complex.


----------



## Momo1435 (Oct 3, 2005)

Station square


IMG_1601 by Momo1435, on Flickr


IMG_1608 by Momo1435, on Flickr


IMG_1617 by Momo1435, on Flickr


IMG_1620 by Momo1435, on Flickr


----------



## Momo1435 (Oct 3, 2005)

main route to the temple.


IMG_1628 by Momo1435, on Flickr


IMG_1643 by Momo1435, on Flickr


IMG_1651 by Momo1435, on Flickr


IMG_1660 by Momo1435, on Flickr


----------



## Momo1435 (Oct 3, 2005)

Tokyo is indeed a city you want to go back to again and again. :cheers:


----------



## Momo1435 (Oct 3, 2005)

'

*Kanda, Chiyoda*

Some streets from this neighborhood in the middle of central Tokyo.


----------



## Momo1435 (Oct 3, 2005)

IMG_9157 by Momo1435, on Flickr


IMG_9163 by Momo1435, on Flickr


view towards Otemachi & Marunouchi


IMG_9164 by Momo1435, on Flickr


The Waterras Tower at Ochanomizu.


IMG_9168 by Momo1435, on Flickr


Scene at Kanda Station.


IMG_9181 by Momo1435, on Flickr


----------



## Momo1435 (Oct 3, 2005)

'

*Kokyo Higashi Gyoen*

The Imperial Palace Gardens


----------



## Momo1435 (Oct 3, 2005)

IMG_9376 by Momo1435, on Flickr


IMG_9378 by Momo1435, on Flickr


IMG_9385 by Momo1435, on Flickr


IMG_9387 by Momo1435, on Flickr


----------



## Momo1435 (Oct 3, 2005)

IMG_9407 by Momo1435, on Flickr


IMG_9411 by Momo1435, on Flickr


IMG_9413 by Momo1435, on Flickr


IMG_9417 by Momo1435, on Flickr


----------



## Nightsky (Sep 16, 2002)

Nice photos! Have planned to go to Tokyo and Japan for so long, hopefully one day I will be able to make it!


----------



## Momo1435 (Oct 3, 2005)

And back to

*Shibuya*

'


----------



## Momo1435 (Oct 3, 2005)

IMG_8537 by Momo1435, on Flickr


IMG_8609 by Momo1435, on Flickr


IMG_8621 by Momo1435, on Flickr


IMG_8624 by Momo1435, on Flickr


----------



## Momo1435 (Oct 3, 2005)

IMG_8637 by Momo1435, on Flickr


IMG_8645 by Momo1435, on Flickr


IMG_8648 by Momo1435, on Flickr


----------



## Momo1435 (Oct 3, 2005)

IMG_8677 by Momo1435, on Flickr


IMG_8704 by Momo1435, on Flickr


IMG_8727 by Momo1435, on Flickr


IMG_8754 by Momo1435, on Flickr


----------



## Niemand (Sep 6, 2016)

Never enough indeed!


----------



## Momo1435 (Oct 3, 2005)

It was already some years ago the last time I visited:


*Meiji Shrine, Yoyogi Park, Shibuya*


It's one of the most famous shrines in Tokyo, known for it's long lanes to the complex through the Yoyogi park. The main building is currently being renovated though, but they put up a large image on the scaffolding.


----------



## Momo1435 (Oct 3, 2005)

From Harajuku station you got to pass several large Tori on the route to the main entrance of the shrine. 


IMG_6255 by Momo1435, on Flickr


IMG_6262 by Momo1435, on Flickr


IMG_6292 by Momo1435, on Flickr


----------



## Momo1435 (Oct 3, 2005)

The main gate.


IMG_6300 by Momo1435, on Flickr


The main building covered with a large photo. 


IMG_6307 by Momo1435, on Flickr


IMG_6312 by Momo1435, on Flickr


IMG_6316 by Momo1435, on Flickr


----------



## Momo1435 (Oct 3, 2005)

Behind the shrine the park continues towards the Yoyogi side of the Yoyogi Park. This is still on shrine grounds which makes it less crowdy as the open side of Yoyogi Park. 



IMG_6323 by Momo1435, on Flickr


IMG_6328 by Momo1435, on Flickr


IMG_6330 by Momo1435, on Flickr


NTT Docomo Yoyogi Building, roof height 240m, the antenna reaches to 272m


IMG_6336 by Momo1435, on Flickr

The Homotsuden (Treasure Museum), which was closed when I walked by.


IMG_6345 by Momo1435, on Flickr


----------



## VITESKI RED ZMAJA (Apr 2, 2012)

Great photo catch of people, architecture and nature!


----------



## Momo1435 (Oct 3, 2005)

'

*Marunouchi - Hibiya - Shinbashi*

'


----------



## Momo1435 (Oct 3, 2005)

Looking along the outer moat of the Imperial Palace complex. All the way from Marunouchi towards Hibiya park. 


IMG_9437 by Momo1435, on Flickr


Marunouchi Skyline


IMG_9603 by Momo1435, on Flickr


The new Tokyo Midtown Hibiya tower (named this way today (2017-09-04)


IMG_9590 by Momo1435, on Flickr


----------



## Momo1435 (Oct 3, 2005)

I encountered this long line of "hate trucks" at the Satobori Dori through Shinbashi. These are nationalist who run their cars with traditional flags and large soundsystems on the roof through the streets of Tokyo playing loud traditional Japanese military and nationalist music between their slogans against everything non Japanese. Usually you see them, I mean, hear them running with just 2 or 3 cars together. This was a whole motorcade of these vehicles, it must have been over 20 of them. Luckily they were quiet, otherwise I would have been deaf.

Oh and by the way, some of the guys waved friendly at me. It's not like they outright hate everyone who is not Japanese and just visiting the country. But that doesn't mean that I endorse their message. 


IMG_9644 by Momo1435, on Flickr


IMG_9649 by Momo1435, on Flickr


IMG_9651 by Momo1435, on Flickr


----------



## Momo1435 (Oct 3, 2005)

Toranomon Hills in the background of this small park in Nishi-Shimbashi.


IMG_9689 by Momo1435, on Flickr


The new boulevard from Shinbashi to Toranomon Hills. This was created by demolishing several blocks. It aim is to become the Champs Elysee of Tokyo. But for now there are still a lot of back sides of buildings facing the road. More redevelopments are needed to give it the grandeur it supposed to get. 


IMG_9696 by Momo1435, on Flickr


IMG_9716 by Momo1435, on Flickr


----------



## DarkLite (Dec 31, 2004)

That avenue in the last photos indeed looks quite stately. The landscaping is very manicured and pleasing to view. I can't wait to see more buildings line the sides of that boulevard. In the last image you can already get a glimpse of how it favors the surroundings.


----------



## Momo1435 (Oct 3, 2005)

'

*Yoyogi, Shibuya*

.


----------



## Momo1435 (Oct 3, 2005)

The Odakyu line at Sangubashi Station


IMG_6399 by Momo1435, on Flickr


IMG_6424 by Momo1435, on Flickr


IMG_6448 by Momo1435, on Flickr


----------



## Momo1435 (Oct 3, 2005)

The shopping street starting at the station.


IMG_6453 by Momo1435, on Flickr


IMG_6456 by Momo1435, on Flickr


IMG_6436 by Momo1435, on Flickr


IMG_6458 by Momo1435, on Flickr


----------



## Momo1435 (Oct 3, 2005)

IMG_6466 by Momo1435, on Flickr


IMG_6469 by Momo1435, on Flickr


IMG_6472 by Momo1435, on Flickr


IMG_6478 by Momo1435, on Flickr


----------



## Momo1435 (Oct 3, 2005)

'

*Yoyogi Continued*

'


----------



## Momo1435 (Oct 3, 2005)

small side streets


IMG_6479 by Momo1435, on Flickr


IMG_6489 by Momo1435, on Flickr

Small scale construction with the Tokyo Opera City Tower in the background.


IMG_6491 by Momo1435, on Flickr 


IMG_6494 by Momo1435, on Flickr


IMG_6497 by Momo1435, on Flickr


----------



## Momo1435 (Oct 3, 2005)

IMG_6500 by Momo1435, on Flickr


IMG_6502 by Momo1435, on Flickr


IMG_6508 by Momo1435, on Flickr


----------



## Momo1435 (Oct 3, 2005)

IMG_6512 by Momo1435, on Flickr


IMG_6534 by Momo1435, on Flickr


----------



## VITESKI RED ZMAJA (Apr 2, 2012)

Why are this electric power lines not underground? Because of the earthquakes or to expensive? But Tokyo has underground metro lines!?


----------



## Momo1435 (Oct 3, 2005)

Earthquakes have often been used as a reason, but in the end of the day it simply comes down to being too expensive. One of the issues is that there are too many small street lined with even more very small properties. It's a lot of work digging lines to every single property, making it more expensive. With the overground lines is only a matter of connecting a property with one of the poles in the street. The crazy thing is that the overground lines are still being used in completely new residential neighborhoods. There it would be much cheaper to do all the underground connections at once. I guess that's also the Japanese conservatism, it's simply the way they do it and nobody is going to say it should be done differently. 

Having said that, I do see more local councils deciding to bury the cables in the central parts of town, just to make the areas where a lot of people come more attractive.


----------



## Momo1435 (Oct 3, 2005)

'

*℃-ute Last Concert in Saitama Super Arena *

*~Thank you team ℃-ute~*

'


----------



## Momo1435 (Oct 3, 2005)

June 12, 2017 was a day of joy and tears as it was the day that one of my favorite Japanese pop groups gave their final concert in the Saitama Super Arena. ℃-ute decided announced last year that they would disband after being active for 12 years. 



IMG_0174 by Momo1435, on Flickr


The line for the merchandise. 


IMG_0175 by Momo1435, on Flickr


In the goods line with the Saitama Shin-Toshin station in the background.


20170612_115553 by Momo1435, on Flickr


A couple of hours later, still in the line and I couldn't even buy everything I wanted as various items were already sold out.


20170612_131531 by Momo1435, on Flickr


----------



## Momo1435 (Oct 3, 2005)

Going into the hall.


20170612_170132 by Momo1435, on Flickr


20170612_170736 by Momo1435, on Flickr

No pictures from the concert itself as using cameras is prohibited, which is a good thing, you don't look into a sea of smart phone screens. 



20170612_213634 by Momo1435, on Flickr


20170612_213517 by Momo1435, on Flickr




And this is ℃-ute.

http://helloproject.wikia.com/wiki/℃-ute











Concert footage:







And one of their last music video's.


----------



## Momo1435 (Oct 3, 2005)

'

*Yokokawa, Annaka City, Gunma Prefecture*

*Usui Pass Railway*

'


----------



## Momo1435 (Oct 3, 2005)

The day after the concert I wanted to get out of town, so I went all the way to Yokokawa in Annaka, Gunma Prefecture to visit a small railway museum which of course closed when I got there. I totally forgot to find out if it was opened or not. So I was down to my 2nd option there, walk a path along the closed Usui Pass Railway, a section of the former Shin'etsu Main Line.

The whole line was closed after the Nagano Shinkansen opened in 1997. But the path follows a section of the line that closed in 1963. This part of the Usui Pass Railway was a rack railway as the line was too steep for normal locomotives to take. After 1963 a new section was opened making it possible for non-rack operation, just with banking locomotives helping the trains go up the pass. 


The start of the path.


IMG_0201 by Momo1435, on Flickr


From the outside you still have a good view of the trains in the museum.


IMG_0211 by Momo1435, on Flickr


IMG_0213 by Momo1435, on Flickr


One of the banking locomotives, a JNR Class EF63


IMG_0215 by Momo1435, on Flickr


----------



## Momo1435 (Oct 3, 2005)

A short section of the line is still used for tourist trains, which run in the weekends when the museum is opened. The walking path is on the 2nd track of the line. 


IMG_0230 by Momo1435, on Flickr


some old railway buildings along the line.


IMG_0235 by Momo1435, on Flickr


IMG_0238 by Momo1435, on Flickr


IMG_0257 by Momo1435, on Flickr


----------



## Momo1435 (Oct 3, 2005)

The end of the path directly along the railway that was closed in 1997.


IMG_0271 by Momo1435, on Flickr


From here the path the old rack line, the tracks have been removed completely, but it still uses the old railway tunnel.


IMG_0277 by Momo1435, on Flickr


IMG_0371 by Momo1435, on Flickr


IMG_0379 by Momo1435, on Flickr


----------



## Momo1435 (Oct 3, 2005)

The largest bridge on the old line. 


IMG_0385 by Momo1435, on Flickr


IMG_0393 by Momo1435, on Flickr


IMG_0405 by Momo1435, on Flickr

The path ends at the location where both of the closed lines come together.


IMG_0418 by Momo1435, on Flickr


----------



## Momo1435 (Oct 3, 2005)

IMG_6569 by Momo1435, on Flickr


IMG_6582 by Momo1435, on Flickr


IMG_6610 by Momo1435, on Flickr


----------



## Momo1435 (Oct 3, 2005)

IMG_6754 by Momo1435, on Flickr


IMG_6783 by Momo1435, on Flickr


IMG_6835 by Momo1435, on Flickr


IMG_6955 by Momo1435, on Flickr


----------



## Momo1435 (Oct 3, 2005)

IMG_6988 by Momo1435, on Flickr


IMG_6996 by Momo1435, on Flickr


IMG_7059 by Momo1435, on Flickr


IMG_7091 by Momo1435, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Once again great, very nice updates, momo


----------



## aljuarez (Mar 16, 2005)

Very cool. I can never see enough picture of Tokyo, Momo! :banana:


----------



## Momo1435 (Oct 3, 2005)

'

*Yoyogi-Uehara - Shibuya*


Away from the Odakyu Line, walking from Yoyogi-Hachiman station to Yoyogi-Uehara Station, all in Uehara, Shibuya Ward.


----------



## Momo1435 (Oct 3, 2005)

IMG_6999 by Momo1435, on Flickr


IMG_7003 by Momo1435, on Flickr

Mini gardens are very Tokyo and keep the city clean and green. 


IMG_7005 by Momo1435, on Flickr


IMG_7113 by Momo1435, on Flickr


----------



## Momo1435 (Oct 3, 2005)

Small streets


IMG_7137 by Momo1435, on Flickr


IMG_7145 by Momo1435, on Flickr


IMG_7151 by Momo1435, on Flickr


IMG_7167 by Momo1435, on Flickr


----------



## Momo1435 (Oct 3, 2005)

IMG_7178 by Momo1435, on Flickr


IMG_7214 by Momo1435, on Flickr


IMG_7219 by Momo1435, on Flickr


IMG_7235 by Momo1435, on Flickr


----------



## Momo1435 (Oct 3, 2005)

IMG_7237 by Momo1435, on Flickr


IMG_7252 by Momo1435, on Flickr


IMG_7266 by Momo1435, on Flickr


IMG_7281 by Momo1435, on Flickr


----------



## Momo1435 (Oct 3, 2005)

'

Continuing my walk along the Odakyu Line through Shibuya.

'


----------



## Momo1435 (Oct 3, 2005)

around Yoyogi-Uehara Station


IMG_7304 by Momo1435, on Flickr


IMG_7324 by Momo1435, on Flickr


IMG_7344 by Momo1435, on Flickr


IMG_7356 by Momo1435, on Flickr


----------



## Momo1435 (Oct 3, 2005)

A rarity in Tokyo, just a plot of land just covered in greenery. 


IMG_7368 by Momo1435, on Flickr


IMG_7372 by Momo1435, on Flickr


Some people who are into Japan are not going to like this. The Turkish Mosque, one of the few buildings in traditional Islamic style in Japan. It doesn't fit in some peoples fantasy of Japan as a mono cultural traditional society, which is for them mainly a vision of a country without any Islamic influences. Although Japan is not a multi-cultural country, it doesn't have a big immigrant population as like for example the developed nations in Europe. But there's pretty much nobody in Japan who would complain about a mosque like this. 


IMG_7383 by Momo1435, on Flickr


----------



## Momo1435 (Oct 3, 2005)

And in true Tokyo style the traditional mosque is located in a neighborhood with an abundance of modern architecture. 


IMG_7387 by Momo1435, on Flickr


IMG_7389 by Momo1435, on Flickr


IMG_7395 by Momo1435, on Flickr


IMG_7401 by Momo1435, on Flickr


----------



## Momo1435 (Oct 3, 2005)

IMG_7405 by Momo1435, on Flickr


IMG_7408 by Momo1435, on Flickr


IMG_7415 by Momo1435, on Flickr


IMG_7423 by Momo1435, on Flickr


----------



## Nightsky (Sep 16, 2002)

Very nice, I plan to visit Tokyo April or March next year, for the first time. Have heard that is the best time of year to visit!


----------



## Momo1435 (Oct 3, 2005)

'

*TOKYO | Toranomon-Azabudai District 2nd Phase Redevelopment | 330m | 65 fl | 270m | 63 fl | 240m | 53 fl | Pro*

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1970555


I posted this pictures in the threads for the 1st supertall building for Tokyo which will go U/C in 2019. It shows the current neighborhood which didn't see too much small development over the last 10 years or so as the area has been earmarked for a complete redevelopment for years now. The project itself was only announced at the start of this year.


----------



## Momo1435 (Oct 3, 2005)

IMG_2087 by Momo1435, on Flickr


IMG_2105 by Momo1435, on Flickr


IMG_2124 by Momo1435, on Flickr


IMG_2129 by Momo1435, on Flickr


IMG_2149 by Momo1435, on Flickr


IMG_2163 by Momo1435, on Flickr


IMG_2182 by Momo1435, on Flickr


IMG_2186 by Momo1435, on Flickr


----------



## Momo1435 (Oct 3, 2005)

IMG_2200 by Momo1435, on Flickr


IMG_2202 by Momo1435, on Flickr


IMG_2204 by Momo1435, on Flickr


IMG_2214 by Momo1435, on Flickr

some of the buildings that will have to go are still quite new.


IMG_2217 by Momo1435, on Flickr

but there's also an hidden Danchi style apartment building.


IMG_2223 by Momo1435, on Flickr


IMG_2227 by Momo1435, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Once more great, very nice updates, momo


----------



## Momo1435 (Oct 3, 2005)

IMG_9086 by Momo1435, on Flickr


IMG_9090 by Momo1435, on Flickr


IMG_9095 by Momo1435, on Flickr


IMG_9107 by Momo1435, on Flickr


----------



## Momo1435 (Oct 3, 2005)

IMG_9109 by Momo1435, on Flickr


IMG_9115 by Momo1435, on Flickr


hard at work


IMG_9117 by Momo1435, on Flickr


IMG_9128 by Momo1435, on Flickr


----------



## Momo1435 (Oct 3, 2005)

IMG_9132 by Momo1435, on Flickr


IMG_9138 by Momo1435, on Flickr


IMG_9139 by Momo1435, on Flickr


IMG_9145 by Momo1435, on Flickr


----------



## Momo1435 (Oct 3, 2005)

IMG_9143 by Momo1435, on Flickr


IMG_9162 by Momo1435, on Flickr


IMG_9168 by Momo1435, on Flickr


IMG_9172 by Momo1435, on Flickr


----------



## Momo1435 (Oct 3, 2005)

IMG_9174 by Momo1435, on Flickr


IMG_9179 by Momo1435, on Flickr


IMG_9186 by Momo1435, on Flickr


IMG_9189 by Momo1435, on Flickr


----------



## Nightsky (Sep 16, 2002)

Love the Shinkansen picture! Hopefully I will make it to Tokyo this spring, have never been there. Hopefully in April or May when the weather is the best.


----------



## Mild Ignoramus (Feb 15, 2017)

Love the exploration down random residential side streets, always my favourite photos Momo. Tokyo is surely the most interesting city in the world


----------



## Momo1435 (Oct 3, 2005)

Time for another escape from the city.


*Hama-Kanaya, Mount Nokogiri, Chiba*


We go to the other side of the Tokyo Bay to visit Mount Nokogiri, in Chiba.


----------



## Momo1435 (Oct 3, 2005)

There are 2 ways to go Mount Nokogiri, I took the JR train via Chiba to Hama-Kamaya Station on the JR Uchibo Line.


IMG_9360 by Momo1435, on Flickr


IMG_9428 by Momo1435, on Flickr


IMG_9377 by Momo1435, on Flickr


IMG_9434 by Momo1435, on Flickr


IMG_9425 by Momo1435, on Flickr


----------



## Momo1435 (Oct 3, 2005)

IMG_9457 by Momo1435, on Flickr


IMG_9459 by Momo1435, on Flickr


IMG_9463 by Momo1435, on Flickr


IMG_9478 by Momo1435, on Flickr


IMG_9483 by Momo1435, on Flickr


----------



## Momo1435 (Oct 3, 2005)

IMG_9490 by Momo1435, on Flickr


IMG_9503 by Momo1435, on Flickr


IMG_9507 by Momo1435, on Flickr


IMG_9517 by Momo1435, on Flickr


IMG_9548 by Momo1435, on Flickr


----------



## Momo1435 (Oct 3, 2005)

IMG_9554 by Momo1435, on Flickr


IMG_9565 by Momo1435, on Flickr

The rope way to the mountain.


IMG_9580 by Momo1435, on Flickr


IMG_9581 by Momo1435, on Flickr


IMG_9631 by Momo1435, on Flickr

In the next installment we will find out what makes Mount Nokogiri really special.


----------



## Momo1435 (Oct 3, 2005)

'

*Mount Nokogiri - Nihon-ji*


The mountain is mostly known for it's 2 large Buddha statues that were carved out of stone. The mountain used to be a large stone quarry. Line of the buddha's is carved out in the visible ramains of the quarry, the other sits free on the slope of the mountain. Another impressive sight are the 1500 small stone arhat sculptures.


----------



## Momo1435 (Oct 3, 2005)

The view from the top.


IMG_9639 by Momo1435, on Flickr


IMG_9644 by Momo1435, on Flickr


A ferry crossing Uraga Channel, the entrance to Tokyo Bay. 


IMG_9647 by Momo1435, on Flickr


----------



## Momo1435 (Oct 3, 2005)

IMG_9677 by Momo1435, on Flickr


IMG_9681 by Momo1435, on Flickr


"view of hell"


IMG_9700 by Momo1435, on Flickr


IMG_9711 by Momo1435, on Flickr


----------



## Momo1435 (Oct 3, 2005)

IMG_9722 by Momo1435, on Flickr


IMG_9747 by Momo1435, on Flickr


IMG_9774 by Momo1435, on Flickr


The Arhat


IMG_9786 by Momo1435, on Flickr


----------



## Momo1435 (Oct 3, 2005)

IMG_9800 by Momo1435, on Flickr


IMG_9828 by Momo1435, on Flickr


The Nihon-ji Daibutsu, 31m tall


IMG_9834 by Momo1435, on Flickr


IMG_9851 by Momo1435, on Flickr


----------



## Momo1435 (Oct 3, 2005)

IMG_9863 by Momo1435, on Flickr


IMG_9870 by Momo1435, on Flickr


IMG_9904 by Momo1435, on Flickr


IMG_9922 by Momo1435, on Flickr


----------



## Momo1435 (Oct 3, 2005)

IMG_9930 by Momo1435, on Flickr


IMG_9950 by Momo1435, on Flickr


Another surprise for me, I had never seen them in the wild in Japan.

Monkeys 


IMG_0071 by Momo1435, on Flickr


IMG_0088 by Momo1435, on Flickr


----------



## Momo1435 (Oct 3, 2005)

'

*Mount Nokogiri continued*

'


----------



## Momo1435 (Oct 3, 2005)

IMG_0204 by Momo1435, on Flickr


IMG_0247 by Momo1435, on Flickr


IMG_0274 by Momo1435, on Flickr


IMG_0307 by Momo1435, on Flickr


IMG_0310 by Momo1435, on Flickr


----------



## Momo1435 (Oct 3, 2005)

IMG_0356 by Momo1435, on Flickr


IMG_0403 by Momo1435, on Flickr


IMG_0428 by Momo1435, on Flickr


IMG_0450 by Momo1435, on Flickr


----------



## Momo1435 (Oct 3, 2005)

IMG_0461 by Momo1435, on Flickr


IMG_0471 by Momo1435, on Flickr


IMG_0482 by Momo1435, on Flickr


IMG_0505 by Momo1435, on Flickr


----------



## Momo1435 (Oct 3, 2005)

Back down to Hana-Kamaya


IMG_0516 by Momo1435, on Flickr


IMG_0500 by Momo1435, on Flickr


IMG_0541 by Momo1435, on Flickr


IMG_0543 by Momo1435, on Flickr


----------



## Momo1435 (Oct 3, 2005)

'

*Tokyo-Wan Ferry , Kanaya - Kurihama*

On my way back to Tokyo I took a different route, first crossing the Tokyo Bay with the ferry to Kurihama in Kanagawa Prefecture.


----------



## Momo1435 (Oct 3, 2005)

The ferry terminal area in Kanaya.


IMG_0575 by Momo1435, on Flickr

[/url
][url=https://flic.kr/p/E5cSq6]IMG_0550 by Momo1435, on Flickr


IMG_0580 by Momo1435, on Flickr


IMG_0586 by Momo1435, on Flickr


----------



## Momo1435 (Oct 3, 2005)

IMG_0602 by Momo1435, on Flickr


IMG_0634 by Momo1435, on Flickr


IMG_0637 by Momo1435, on Flickr


IMG_0631 by Momo1435, on Flickr


IMG_0660 by Momo1435, on Flickr


----------



## Momo1435 (Oct 3, 2005)

IMG_0682 by Momo1435, on Flickr


IMG_0702 by Momo1435, on Flickr


Special golf bag places.


IMG_0711 by Momo1435, on Flickr


Kurihama port


IMG_0720 by Momo1435, on Flickr


IMG_0737 by Momo1435, on Flickr


----------



## Momo1435 (Oct 3, 2005)

'

*Gotanda -> Meguro -> Ebisu*


Just some city shots walking from Meguro to Ebisu.


----------



## Momo1435 (Oct 3, 2005)

IMG_0850 by Momo1435, on Flickr


IMG_0854 by Momo1435, on Flickr


IMG_0868 by Momo1435, on Flickr


IMG_0905 by Momo1435, on Flickr


----------



## Momo1435 (Oct 3, 2005)

IMG_0915 by Momo1435, on Flickr


IMG_0944 by Momo1435, on Flickr


IMG_0963 by Momo1435, on Flickr


IMG_0966 by Momo1435, on Flickr


----------



## Momo1435 (Oct 3, 2005)

IMG_1007 by Momo1435, on Flickr


IMG_1032 by Momo1435, on Flickr


IMG_1065 by Momo1435, on Flickr


IMG_1078 by Momo1435, on Flickr


IMG_1087 by Momo1435, on Flickr


----------



## Momo1435 (Oct 3, 2005)

IMG_1083 by Momo1435, on Flickr


IMG_1093 by Momo1435, on Flickr


IMG_1107 by Momo1435, on Flickr


IMG_1128 by Momo1435, on Flickr


IMG_1143 by Momo1435, on Flickr


IMG_1169 by Momo1435, on Flickr


----------



## Momo1435 (Oct 3, 2005)

'

*Shirokane, Minato*

'


----------



## Momo1435 (Oct 3, 2005)

IMG_1461 by Momo1435, on Flickr


IMG_1467 by Momo1435, on Flickr


IMG_1471 by Momo1435, on Flickr


IMG_1479 by Momo1435, on Flickr


----------



## Momo1435 (Oct 3, 2005)

IMG_1484 by Momo1435, on Flickr


IMG_1494 by Momo1435, on Flickr


IMG_1513 by Momo1435, on Flickr


IMG_1519 by Momo1435, on Flickr


----------



## Momo1435 (Oct 3, 2005)

IMG_1523 by Momo1435, on Flickr


IMG_1531 by Momo1435, on Flickr


IMG_1535 by Momo1435, on Flickr


IMG_1554 by Momo1435, on Flickr


----------



## Momo1435 (Oct 3, 2005)

IMG_1560 by Momo1435, on Flickr


IMG_1584 by Momo1435, on Flickr


IMG_1588 by Momo1435, on Flickr


IMG_1590 by Momo1435, on Flickr


----------



## Momo1435 (Oct 3, 2005)

continued on the next page


----------



## Momo1435 (Oct 3, 2005)

'

*Azabu, Minato*


This is the continuation of the last set on the previous page. I made these pictures on a long walk through the city on my very last day of my trip. I took the plane back home that night. Just walking through the city is maybe the best thing I like to do when visiting cities. So that was a good way to spend the last day.


----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)

Love the image with all of the railway lines and infrastructure.


----------



## Momo1435 (Oct 3, 2005)

'

*Azabu-Juban & Mita 1-Chome*


continuing the exploration of Azabu area, ending in neighboring Mita 1-Chome.


----------



## Momo1435 (Oct 3, 2005)

IMG_1854 by Momo1435, on Flickr


IMG_1855 by Momo1435, on Flickr


IMG_1887 by Momo1435, on Flickr


IMG_1894 by Momo1435, on Flickr


----------



## Momo1435 (Oct 3, 2005)

IMG_1910 by Momo1435, on Flickr


IMG_1924 by Momo1435, on Flickr


IMG_1926 by Momo1435, on Flickr


IMG_1933 by Momo1435, on Flickr


IMG_1936 by Momo1435, on Flickr


----------



## Momo1435 (Oct 3, 2005)

IMG_1951 by Momo1435, on Flickr


IMG_1968 by Momo1435, on Flickr


IMG_1975 by Momo1435, on Flickr


IMG_2024 by Momo1435, on Flickr


IMG_2031 by Momo1435, on Flickr


----------



## Momo1435 (Oct 3, 2005)

'

*Shinbashi, Minato*

.


----------



## Momo1435 (Oct 3, 2005)

IMG_2680 by Momo1435, on Flickr


IMG_2679 by Momo1435, on Flickr


IMG_2685 by Momo1435, on Flickr


----------



## Momo1435 (Oct 3, 2005)

IMG_2714 by Momo1435, on Flickr


IMG_2716 by Momo1435, on Flickr


IMG_2721 by Momo1435, on Flickr


IMG_2723 by Momo1435, on Flickr


----------



## Momo1435 (Oct 3, 2005)

Karasumori Jinja


IMG_2728 by Momo1435, on Flickr


IMG_2735 by Momo1435, on Flickr


IMG_2732 by Momo1435, on Flickr


----------



## Momo1435 (Oct 3, 2005)

IMG_2747 by Momo1435, on Flickr


IMG_2751 by Momo1435, on Flickr


IMG_2765 by Momo1435, on Flickr


----------



## Momo1435 (Oct 3, 2005)

'

*Views *

'


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, very nice updates from Tokyo


----------



## Momo1435 (Oct 3, 2005)

From Dentsu Building, Shinbashi



Olympic Village site


IMG_2791 by Momo1435, on Flickr


Tsukiji Market


IMG_2797 by Momo1435, on Flickr


Ginza 


IMG_2823 by Momo1435, on Flickr


Marunouchi / Otemachi


IMG_2840 by Momo1435, on Flickr


----------



## Momo1435 (Oct 3, 2005)

From Ginza Six, Ginza

Ginza roofs.


IMG_2876 by Momo1435, on Flickr


IMG_2884 by Momo1435, on Flickr


IMG_2887 by Momo1435, on Flickr


----------



## Momo1435 (Oct 3, 2005)

IMG_2904 by Momo1435, on Flickr


IMG_2908 by Momo1435, on Flickr


IMG_2914 by Momo1435, on Flickr


IMG_2923 by Momo1435, on Flickr


----------



## Momo1435 (Oct 3, 2005)

view from Tokyu Plaza Ginza.


IMG_2959 by Momo1435, on Flickr


IMG_2961 by Momo1435, on Flickr

next time I will visit these with clearer weather.

bonus, in front of Ginza Six


IMG_2932 by Momo1435, on Flickr


IMG_2942 by Momo1435, on Flickr


----------



## General Electric (Sep 12, 2010)

Incredible density, intensive use of the space! Thank for sharing your nice pics kay:


----------



## Momo1435 (Oct 3, 2005)

'

*Shibuya*


IMG_8143 by Momo1435, on Flickr


IMG_8151 by Momo1435, on Flickr


IMG_8185 by Momo1435, on Flickr


IMG_8199 by Momo1435, on Flickr


----------



## Momo1435 (Oct 3, 2005)

IMG_8205 by Momo1435, on Flickr


20170622_140931 by Momo1435, on Flickr


IMG_8221 by Momo1435, on Flickr


IMG_8333 by Momo1435, on Flickr


IMG_8408 by Momo1435, on Flickr


----------



## Momo1435 (Oct 3, 2005)

'

*Roppongi, Minato*

'


----------



## Momo1435 (Oct 3, 2005)

'

*Shinjuku by Night*

'


----------



## Momo1435 (Oct 3, 2005)

IMG_5989 by Momo1435, on Flickr


IMG_6016 by Momo1435, on Flickr


IMG_6036 by Momo1435, on Flickr


IMG_6048 by Momo1435, on Flickr


----------



## Momo1435 (Oct 3, 2005)

IMG_6063 by Momo1435, on Flickr


IMG_6094 by Momo1435, on Flickr


IMG_6123 by Momo1435, on Flickr


IMG_6159 by Momo1435, on Flickr


----------



## Momo1435 (Oct 3, 2005)

IMG_6224 by Momo1435, on Flickr


IMG_6237 by Momo1435, on Flickr


IMG_6246 by Momo1435, on Flickr


IMG_6274 by Momo1435, on Flickr


----------



## DarkLite (Dec 31, 2004)

Very hard to find such a bustling street scene in those hours of the day. Only in Tokyo can pedestrian traffic be such a tourist attraction, mainly because of how charming the blend of people and neon/LED lighting can be.

BTW, the illumination of the Docomo Yoyogi building is simply iconic :drool:


----------



## Momo1435 (Oct 3, 2005)

'

*Senju, Adachi-ku*

Kita-Senju Station is the 3rd busiest station in the Tokyo Metro network. It's one the main connection points between the Tobu line, the JR Joban line and the Tokyo Metro Hibiya Line and Chiyoda Line. So lot's of commuters from the northern and eastern suburbs change trains at this station on a daily basis. 

The area around the station has become one of the smaller subcenters at the northern side of the outer edge of central Tokyo. You can compare it with Nagano in the west and Ota in the south.

It's a dense neighborhood with several large department stores around the station, a main shopping road with a several roads with lots of smaller shops and restaurants.


----------



## Momo1435 (Oct 3, 2005)

If you exit the station at one of the side entrances you could walk into this street. This is actually the back of one of the small shopping streets around the station. 


IMG_5038 by Momo1435, on Flickr


IMG_5048 by Momo1435, on Flickr


IMG_5052 by Momo1435, on Flickr


IMG_5071 by Momo1435, on Flickr


IMG_5077 by Momo1435, on Flickr


----------



## Momo1435 (Oct 3, 2005)

I found an opportunity to go up to one the roofs of the buildings, giving a roof-top view of the area.


IMG_5113 by Momo1435, on Flickr


IMG_5116 by Momo1435, on Flickr


IMG_5119 by Momo1435, on Flickr


IMG_5129 by Momo1435, on Flickr


IMG_5149 by Momo1435, on Flickr


----------



## Momo1435 (Oct 3, 2005)

The main street from the station into the neighborhood has covered side walks.


IMG_5186 by Momo1435, on Flickr


IMG_5166 by Momo1435, on Flickr


IMG_5174 by Momo1435, on Flickr


IMG_5178 by Momo1435, on Flickr


IMG_5184 by Momo1435, on Flickr


----------



## Momo1435 (Oct 3, 2005)

IMG_5190 by Momo1435, on Flickr


IMG_5202 by Momo1435, on Flickr


IMG_5235 by Momo1435, on Flickr


IMG_5248 by Momo1435, on Flickr


IMG_5260 by Momo1435, on Flickr


----------



## Momo1435 (Oct 3, 2005)

IMG_5270 by Momo1435, on Flickr


IMG_5300 by Momo1435, on Flickr


back at the station


IMG_5321 by Momo1435, on Flickr


IMG_5325 by Momo1435, on Flickr


IMG_5327 by Momo1435, on Flickr


----------



## DarkLite (Dec 31, 2004)

What a wonderful surprise to have seen that Victorian styled house in one of the Senju shots.
I haven't really seen something as elaborate as those sidewalks covered by roofs before, it gives off a steampunk vibe


----------



## Momo1435 (Oct 3, 2005)

'

*Ikebukuro, Toshima-ku*

Golden Week festivities 

'


----------



## Momo1435 (Oct 3, 2005)

IMG_5404 by Momo1435, on Flickr


IMG_5406 by Momo1435, on Flickr


Enka singer


IMG_5374 by Momo1435, on Flickr


dancing on the street


IMG_5366 by Momo1435, on Flickr


----------



## Momo1435 (Oct 3, 2005)

IMG_5411 by Momo1435, on Flickr


IMG_5426 by Momo1435, on Flickr


IMG_5439 by Momo1435, on Flickr


IMG_5449 by Momo1435, on Flickr


----------



## Momo1435 (Oct 3, 2005)

More festivities at the west side of Ikebukuro Station


IMG_5523 by Momo1435, on Flickr


IMG_5526 by Momo1435, on Flickr


IMG_5528 by Momo1435, on Flickr


----------



## Momo1435 (Oct 3, 2005)

IMG_5542 by Momo1435, on Flickr


IMG_5565 by Momo1435, on Flickr


IMG_5581 by Momo1435, on Flickr


----------



## Momo1435 (Oct 3, 2005)

'

*Suitengu Shrine*

Nihonbashi-Kakigaracho, Chuo-ku

This shrine is is devoted to conception and safe childbirth, so a lot of newly married couples come here to pray for their future offspring. The shrine was established in 1818, so it was two hundred years old when I was there. The buildings are not that old, the whole complex was completely rebuilt in 2017.



IMG_6585 by Momo1435, on Flickr


It's new modern entrance.


IMG_6588 by Momo1435, on Flickr


IMG_6590 by Momo1435, on Flickr


----------



## Momo1435 (Oct 3, 2005)

IMG_6593 by Momo1435, on Flickr


IMG_6599 by Momo1435, on Flickr


IMG_6601 by Momo1435, on Flickr


----------



## TM_Germany (Nov 7, 2015)

I appreciate all of your pictures and commentary Momo. Minor nitpick: pretty sure that shrine was established 200 years before you were there.


----------

